# Sasori vs. Wolverine



## Kuya (Sep 28, 2007)

Same place where Sakura/Chiyo fought Sasori.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Sep 28, 2007)

The obvious choice would be Wolverine, yet this Sesshoumaru is inclined to choose Sasori due to the multitude of Wolverine picks to come.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

No way for Wolverine to win. Sasori wins rather easily.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 28, 2007)

616, by the way.

And i'm leaning towards Logan, i juss wonder if Sasori can knock him out.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2007)

The poison doesn't seem strong enough to stop Logan


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

Wolverine wins like the beast he is, what is Sasori gonna do to 616 wolvy?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Wolverine wins like the beast he is, what is Sasori gonna do to 616 wolvy?


Fly up and spam Iron until he dies? He'll get poisoned anyway.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 28, 2007)

Like that would be able to kill Wolverine. I mean seriously the only chance for Sasori is knockout.


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Fly up and spam Iron until he dies? He'll get poisoned anyway.



I guess you don't know how broken 616 Wolvy's regen is.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, wolverine looses, yeh see, his bones are laced with metal and Saori just hapens to have a pocket magneto with him


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Swajio said:


> I guess you don't know how broken 616 Wolvy's regen is.


Regen won't keep him from getting poisoned <_<


----------



## Ippy (Sep 28, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Well, wolverine looses, yeh see, his bones are laced with metal and Saori just hapens to have a pocket magneto with him


Would the Sandaime Kazekage's ability be sufficient to do anything to Wolvie?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 28, 2007)

^Yes it will.


What is he going to do against Sasori anyways?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 28, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> ^Yes it will.
> 
> 
> What is he going to do against Sasori anyways?



Chop his ass up.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 28, 2007)

How? For that to happen, his claws would actually have to connect with Sasori.

Which they won't. Like, ever.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 28, 2007)

What on earth makes you think the kazekage puppet's magnetism is anywhere near magneto's level? I mean do you honestly think it can bend adamantium?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Rild The Hero said:


> Chop his ass up.


What would do that do anyways? Sasori would just put himself back together, or of the damage is too great, then he just transfers to another puppet. Not to mention that Sasori can fly and his puppets too. Wolverine can't win.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> What on earth makes you think the kazekage puppet's magnetism is anywhere near magneto's level? I mean do you honestly think it can bend adamantium?


It can bend and move huge blocks of iron. If that means anything.


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Regen won't keep him from getting poisoned <_<



Wolverine is resistant to drugs and toxins, it takes a good potent amount to affect him. Sasori's poison kills after days right? That doesn't seem too potent to me.

Read


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Wolverine is resistant to drugs and toxins, it takes a good potent amount to affect him. Sasori's poison kills after days right? That doesn't seem too potent to me.
> 
> Read


Pooison in the marvel universe. When comparing poisons from universe to universe, its almost completely irrleevant if they are resistant or not. It would still work, regardless of his reisstance to non-Sasori-poison poisons.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> It can bend and move huge blocks of iron. If that means anything.


Unless I'm mistaken, iron's one of the weakest metals.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, iron's one of the weakest metals.


This may or may not be true, but it really doesn't matter since it was created via Sandaime's ability and controlled via Magnetism. The point is that Sasori has magnetic powers, not that they are needed, since Sasori could just fly out of range and spam Iron until Wolverine dies.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> This may or may not be true, but it really doesn't matter since it was created via Sandaime's ability and controlled via Magnetism. The point is that Sasori has magnetic powers, not that they are needed, since Sasori could just fly out of range and spam Iron until *Wolverine dies*.


This is 616 Wolverine, who survived and regenerated from his entire body, sans skeleton, being vaporized.

People were asking if this match could end by KO for a reason.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Haterade said:


> This is 616 Wolverine, who survived and regenerated from his entire body, sans skeleton, being vaporized.
> 
> People were asking if this match could end by KO for a reason.


Either way, he will eventually be tired and knock out. Besides, whats stopping Sasori from encassing Wolverine in Iron Sand and compressing it until Wolverine is a pulp. He can't regen from that.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2007)

no, nothing on sasori's arsenal shown is going to beat wolverine exept the magno powers
If we think about it, all he did with the iron movement was basic tricks, atracts and repulse on funny shapes in sand that for all we know was only responsive for having sandaime's chakra bonded in it.
I mean, sakura was full of metal and sasori did not turn that against her
If wolverine breaks through the kazekage, he wins

and yes, wolves can regend from being compressed, and FYI no force in narutoverse can break wolve's bones


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> no, nothing on sasori's arsenal shown is going to beat wolverine exept the magno powers
> If we think about it, all he did with the iron movement was basic tricks, atracts and repulse on funny shapes in sand that for all we know was only responsive for having sandaime's chakra bonded in it.
> I mean, sakura was full of metal and sasori did not turn that against her
> If wolverine breaks through the kazekage, he wins
> ...


What proof do you have that Sakura was "full of metal". Give me scans of Wolverine regen from being compressed. And being put like that forever, not to mention that he won't be able to breath. If there is water near by he can be put in that as well. Wolverine isn't that strong.

Wolverine has nothing that would hurt Sasori anyway. Sasori will just get out of range and the fights over, Wolverine won't be able to do jack. Sasori will however, be able to posion him, rip of limbs, cut them off, etc.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 28, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> What on earth makes you think the kazekage puppet's magnetism is anywhere near magneto's level? I mean do you honestly think it can bend adamantium?



It doesn't have to be at Magneto's level, or need to bend adamantium.

All it has to do is keep Wolverine hovering helplessly in the air, maybe fly around in circles, or Sasori could even tie Wolverine up while he's held inmobile and then toss him into the ocean. After cutting Wolverine up so much, Sasori should have realised that this man cannot be killed, so he would simply dump Wolverine somewhere.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 28, 2007)

I forgot Sasori could fly. You have a scan?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Either way, he will eventually be tired and knock out. Besides, whats stopping Sasori from encassing Wolverine in Iron Sand and compressing it until Wolverine is a pulp. He can't regen from that.


That would only be a temporary solution.

Eventually, Sasori and his Kazekage puppet will run out of chakra.  When that happens, Wolverine will be free, regen from being crushed, then go to work.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Kuya said:


> I forgot Sasori could fly. You have a scan?


Method One: Him and his puppets can fly via Chakra Strings
Method Two: Propell himself in the air via Magnetism and/or Iron Sand.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Haterade said:


> That would only be a temporary solution.
> 
> Eventually, Sasori and his Kazekage puppet will run out of chakra.  When that happens, Wolverine will be free, regen from being crushed, then go to work.


When has Sasori even SHOWN signs of fatigue, EVER? He's a puppet, his chakra is unlimited.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> When has Sasori even SHOWN signs of fatigue, EVER? He's a puppet, his chakra is unlimited.


Where was this stated?

Scans?


----------



## Wesker (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds like a fallacy.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Where was this stated?
> 
> Scans?


It hasn't been stated, but its likely. Besides, even if his chakra is not unlimited, Wolverine will tire out before Sasori does. Sasori does not need to breath or eat, or do anything that humans need to do to survive, Sasori is immortal. Sasori doesn't even get tired. Sasori also uses his puppets chakra. Which are dead, and the fact that he is using "dead" chakra means that there is "probably" no limit. To the amount of chakra anyway.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 28, 2007)

@Keeper: Indeed.  A no-limits one.

I'm a HUGE Sasoritard, and I never remember Sasori saying anything of the sort during his fight with Chiyo and Sakura.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Haterade said:


> @Keeper: Indeed.  A no-limits one.
> 
> I'm a HUGE Sasoritard, and I never remember Sasori saying anything of the sort during his fight with Chiyo and Sakura.


He never said anything like that. Chiyo did. They are human puppets, whom he is using their chakra. This is why Sasori can use Sandaime's Iron Sand techinque and Magnetism Jutsu.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Sasori puts his chakra on the pupets, and uses their bodies as a conduit to use their bloodline limits
And if wolverine gets tired all he needs to do is sit down for a second and he's good again
Sasori can't kill him without the Kazekage anyway

sasori never used magnetism outside the iron sand
I mean, he could have manipulated the kunai, chiobo's arm, the andtidote needles, the blades in ciobo's pupets, the list goes on


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> I think Sasori puts his chakra on the pupets, and uses their bodies as a conduit to use their bloodline limits
> And if wolverine gets tired all he needs to do is sit down for a second and he's good again
> Sasori can't kill him without the Kazekage anyway
> 
> ...


Yeah except.. the Kazekage was not out when any of those things happened.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Sep 28, 2007)

You fools are interpreting Sasori's powers incorrectly. Sasori is a puppet master who uses human puppets to do his bidding. Any human who he re-creates as a puppet allows him to use ALL of their abilities.

Sandaime Kazekage's special ability was to imbed his chakra into sand to give properties exactly like iron, specifically it's density. In no way did the Sandaime Kazekage have any true magnetic abilities. To compare, the Sandeime Kazekage's ability to control sand is similar to Gaara's, onlt the Sandaime's sand is much heavier due to it's iron properties. If the Sandaime Kazekage had magnetic abilities outside of controlling his iron sand, Sasori would have utilized it.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 28, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> I think Sasori puts his chakra on the pupets, and uses their bodies as a conduit to use their bloodline limits
> And if wolverine gets tired all he needs to do is sit down for a second and he's good again
> Sasori can't kill him without the Kazekage anyway
> 
> ...



When the kunai was coming, Kazekage wasn't out.

Since when was Chiyo's arm made of metal?

Sasori didn't know about the antidote needles until Kazekage was destroyed.

When Chiyo's father and mother puppets were using blade weps, Sasori chose to fight them with Kazekage's melee. It was only until he realised this was not gonna be easy that he unleashed the magnetic powers.

Understand that Sasori himself is likely one of the strongest and most imbalance characters, it was a mix of extreme bad luck, the worst matchup, slight plot-no-jutsu, fighting against a main character and his granny, arrogance-led-carelessness, and finally choosing death that allowed him to lose.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 28, 2007)

Sesshoumaru said:


> You fools


Reevaluate how you address *anyone* in this section from here on out.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

FireEel said:


> When the kunai was coming, Kazekage wasn't out.
> 
> Since when was Chiyo's arm made of metal?
> 
> ...


Slight Plot no Jutsu? LOL. The entire fight was plot no jutsu. <_<


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Pooison in the marvel universe. When comparing poisons from universe to universe, its almost completely irrleevant if they are resistant or not. It would still work, regardless of his reisstance to non-Sasori-poison poisons.



Narutoverse poison takes days to kill someone does that sound potent to you?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sesshoumaru said:


> You fools are interpreting Sasori's powers incorrectly. Sasori is a puppet master who uses human puppets to do his bidding. Any human who he re-creates as a puppet allows him to use ALL of their abilities.
> 
> Sandaime Kazekage's special ability was to imbed his chakra into sand to give properties exactly like iron, specifically it's density. In no way did the Sandaime Kazekage have any true magnetic abilities. To compare, the Sandeime Kazekage's ability to control sand is similar to Gaara's, onlt the Sandaime's sand is much heavier due to it's iron properties. If the Sandaime Kazekage had magnetic abilities outside of controlling his iron sand, Sasori would have utilized it.


There was no instance where he would have been able to use the Sandaime Kazekage's magnetic abilities to begin with. As for the issue of it actually being. Its stated in the manga.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2007)

they still had metal sasori could have used against them
and chiobo's arm had clearly metal in it, anything less than i would be insanely stupid of her


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> they still had metal sasori could have used against them
> and chiobo's arm had clearly metal in it, anything less than i would be insanely stupid of her


Sasori also could've just killed both of them, oh wait, he let himself die....


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2007)

> The Third had a special genetic trait that allowed him to convert his chakra into magnetic forces. This ability, based on the jutsu used by the previous host of Shukaku, allowed him to control iron powder to create his Iron Sand ..


All he can do is control iron sand.That it...He cant control other type of metals...

Also no sasori doenst not control all type of metal..just the metal powder... 

Wolv would win..Sas point will do little or no damage to him.. If he try to cut him up..The blades will just snap in two when it reaches the bone.. The only thing that can cut adamantium is adamantium..Which in NARVS there is none... 

Yes sas doesnt get tired or need to eat..But he is far from immortal... Wolv would go throw all his puppets till there is none for him to jump in to... 

If he try to cover him with the iron sand... It would just slow him down a bit... Sas cant fly nether can his puppets..They just can do really high jumps...

Wolv is a hell of a better fighter then any of those 3... His regen will give him the power to stop the poison...Hell there been poison made just to kill mutants but did nothing to wolv... 

If wolbv was able to come back after nitro blown his skin and  all that right off of him...And came back..I dont see anything he would be able to do..


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 28, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Narutoverse poison takes days to kill someone does that sound potent to you?



AIDS takes years to kill you. does not sound very potent right? o wait...


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

Because Sasori's poison is the same as AIDS right?


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> AIDS takes years to kill you. does not sound very potent right? o wait...


Aids isnt a poison and it wont kill wolv.

There is nothing that wolv can't recover from.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 28, 2007)

trying to make a point. never judge a disease or poison by length. Sasori's poison basically immobilizes the target if it enters them via needles and such. even if wolverine had super super super human blood circulation and ultra avdnaced immune system, since he lacks an antidoite he would manually have to cut himself apart, and get the poison out.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 28, 2007)

Just to clarify, Sasori's poison doesn't kill for three days, but it certainly takes his opponents out of the fight.

I have no idea if Wolverine would be able to overcome it, however.


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

It took Kankuro out of the fight, Kankuro has never shown resistance to any type of poison in general, Wolverine has.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wolverine regen is top tier i don't see Sasori poison stopping him.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 28, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Wolverine regen is top tier i don't see Sasori poison stopping him.



of coruse, because regeneration obviously= poison immunity. wait WHAT? I understand fulyl he is immune to most marvelverse poisons and such. thats marvel verse poisons. sasori's poisons took down a poison expert with 1 drop. also I hoep you do realize kankouro WAS a poison expert since he poisoned almost all his weapons just like sasori. Plus he used hand-me-downs of sasori's


----------



## Wesker (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I do not recall any disease/poison affecting wolverine. I think it is safe to assume he won't be affected by it.


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

Him being a poison expert doesn't make him resistant to his poison, he may have an antidote but he has no immunity to poison. Sasori's poison has never shown to be anything that could really put him out, it takes quite a bit of poison to take Wolvy out. Read the link I posted on the last page for details.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 28, 2007)

> regeneration obviously= poison immunity


Correct, it has happened dozens of times in the comics.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 28, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> of coruse, because regeneration obviously= poison immunity. wait WHAT? I understand fulyl he is immune to most marvelverse poisons and such. thats marvel verse poisons. sasori's poisons took down a poison expert with 1 drop. also I hoep you do realize kankouro WAS a poison expert since he poisoned almost all his weapons just like sasori. Plus he used hand-me-downs of sasori's



Kankouro is a poison expert sure but does he have any resistance to poison, i don't think so. How about you go find out what regen means in marvel?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 28, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Kankouro is a poison expert sure but does he have any resistance to poison, i don't think so. How about you go find out what regen means in marvel?



never read marvel. perhaps a nice wiki explaining marvel regen would be nice. not everyone grew up reading it.


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

I posted a link on the last page.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

> All he can do is control iron sand.That it...He cant control other type of metals...


Is says this.. where?



> Also no sasori doenst not control all type of metal..just the metal powder...


Again, where is this stated? Magnetism affects most metals.



> Wolv would win..Sas point will do little or no damage to him.. If he try to cut him up..The blades will just snap in two when it reaches the bone.. The only thing that can cut adamantium is adamantium..Which in NARVS there is none...


Nope, thats in the Marvel Universe, going by that logic, Sasori would beat Wolverine rather easily since Wolverine would never be able to recover from Sasori's poison.



> Yes sas doesnt get tired or need to eat..But he is far from immortal... Wolv would go throw all his puppets till there is none for him to jump in to...


You don't know what Immortal means do you? Based on your use of the word, I'm guessing not.



> If he try to cover him with the iron sand... It would just slow him down a bit... Sas cant fly nether can his puppets..They just can do really high jumps...


Do you even read Naruto? His puppets can fly, he could fly too via the same method, or propell himself with Iron Sand.



> Wolv is a hell of a better fighter then any of those 3... His regen will give him the power to stop the poison...Hell there been poison made just to kill mutants but did nothing to wolv...


Marvel Poison =/= Naruto poison. Sasori's poison will work. So really Sasori wins this rather easily.



> If wolbv was able to come back after nitro blown his skin and all that right off of him...And came back..I dont see anything he would be able to do..


Wow... thats it? Wow. 


Anyway, Sasori wins this quite easily, the poison would work, and if that doesn't work, (Which It would anyway) Sasori just flies out of range and wins by default.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Correct, it has happened dozens of times in the comics.


Marvel Comics.


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi did you read any previous post before you made yours? And I'm gonna need scans of Sasori making himself fly.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 28, 2007)

If you disregard what happens in another universe then you can not have a battle between 2 characters from different universes.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 28, 2007)

It doesn't even look like we can convince him about wolverine regen working against Sasori poison because he keep saying marvel poison =/= naruto's so no scan we shows will change his mind and he is even arguing marvel adamamtium....Wow!


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

And where is this "Sasori can fly " business coming from? Sasoris' puppets fly because Sasori externally lifts them. Sasori doing they same thing to himself would basically be the same as me picking myself up the same way as I pick up my baby cousin.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Swajio said:


> And where is this "Sasori can fly " business coming from? Sasoris' puppets fly because Sasori externally lifts them. Sasori doing they same thing to himself would basically be the same as me picking myself up the same way as I pick up my baby cousin.


Sasori could propell himself using his Iron Sand if he wanted to.



> It doesn't even look like we can convince him about wolverine regen working against Sasori poison because he keep saying marvel poison =/= naruto's so no scan we shows will change his mind and he is even arguing marvel adamamtium....Wow!


Fine, just give me a comic scan of it saying "Wolverine is immune to all poisons and diseases, even ones from other planets!" Then I'll shut up about it. Though it wouldn't change the result.\

Also, there are people, like Samurai Jack for example, who can adamanmtium with ease.


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi;10880895[B said:
			
		

> ]Sasori could propell himself using his Iron Sand[/B] if he wanted to.
> 
> 
> Fine, just give me a comic scan of it saying "Wolverine is immune to all poisons and diseases, even ones from other planets!" Then I'll shut up about it. Though it wouldn't change the result.\
> ...



That is very different from what other people suggest he can do. From what I'm hear people are saying he is going to attach chakra strings from himself to himself and somehow levitate. And Samurai Jack cut adamantium after many tries, and only succeeded after obtaining help from cosmic gods.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Swajio said:


> That is very different from what other people suggest he can do. From what I'm hear people are saying he is going to attach chakra strings from himself to himself and somehow levitate. And Samurai Jack cut adamantium after many tries, and only succeeded after obtaining help from cosmic gods.


He could just use his puppets to lift himself up to fly if he wanted to. Also, Samurai Jack can cut adamantium easily now without their help.


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> trying to make a point. never judge a disease or poison by length. Sasori's poison basically immobilizes the target if it enters them via needles and such. even if wolverine had super super super human blood circulation and ultra avdnaced immune system, since he lacks an antidoite he would manually have to cut himself apart, and get the poison out.


He doesn't need antidote...His body will heal him any way...His blood alone would be one...
Wolv can heel him self from any poison...Hell he cant even be crazy because insanity is illness..

also no .... The 3 can not control any type of metal..Because if he could he would of... All he can do is control the iron sand.. It would be like saying gara can control any type of earth element..When he cant..

Also if you dont think something like being able to come back from a freaking NUKE LEVEL EXPLOSING IS SOMETHING   THEN YOU HAVE TO PUT IN THE FACT THAT HE WAS ABLE TO COME BACK AFTER MAG RIPPED OUT ALL THE METAL OUT OF HIS BODY.ALSO FOR THE FACT THAT THE METAL ON HIS BONE IS POISONING HIM EVERY DAY AND HE STILL HASNT KILLED HIM YET...
Wolv was able to bring himself back from a cell of blood something that no naruto people can do..

Wolv can not be killed..

Also sas isnt truely immortal..If he was he wouldnt of freaking died..All he has is a heart that sealed and moves around to other puppets... He  doesnt have any true power of his own... He relays on puppets and the powers of the people he killed....He prob pussy jumped the 3 in order to kill him..


Wolverine is a mutant who possesses the ability to regenerate damaged or destroyed areas of his cellular structure at a rate far greater than that of an ordinary human. The speed at which this healing factor works varies in direct proportion with the severity of the damage Wolverine suffers. For example, he can fully recover from an ordinary gunshot wound in a non-vital area of his body within minutes, but it took him almost two months to fully recover from injuries sustained in a duel with Lord Shingen, which included one from a sword that went all the way through his trunk.



> Wolverine?s natural healing also affords him virtual immunity to poisons and most drugs, as well as an enhanced resistance to diseases. For example, it is nearly impossible for him to become intoxicated from drinking alcohol. He also has a limited immunity to the fatigue poisons generated by bodily activity, and hence he has greater endurance than an ordinary human. His agility and reflexes are similarly enhanced.



Do you understand what poison does? It distroys your body at a cell level..
Which wolv would be able to heal from..There is prob no posion in narutovs that can hurt him... 

It would like trying to stab superman with a kantana or with a throwing star.... 

All of the weapons he would uses would shader against his bones...
There nothing in naruto vers that can hurt him....  In order to kill wolv you have to destroy every living cell in his body forever... Something that no one can do...


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> He could just use his puppets to lift himself up to fly if he wanted to. Also, Samurai Jack can cut adamantium easily now without their help.



No, unless you have scans, and just no.


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> He could just use his puppets to lift himself up to fly if he wanted to. Also, Samurai Jack can cut adamantium easily now without their help.



Where the hell did you get that from??? Samurai jack can not cut wolv adamantuim...You have any idea how hard that is??  Katanas are made out of steel or iron....Something that have shattered againts adam...

GIVE ME PROOF THAT HE CAN EASILY CUT THROW THAT METAL.

Also no he cant fly.. He can lift and that it.. It like getting a toy and throw it at a wall..It not flying.

Also if you talking bout the eps....That doenst really prove anything since the whole good guys had to win...thing...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Reevaluate how you address *anyone* in this section from here on out.



You         fool


----------



## earthshine (Sep 28, 2007)

poison is useless here.


wolverine is immune to any and all type of illness or toxin. after being exposed to it, his body will create an antidote in itself and from then on it won't even bother him. 


if chiyo could hold out as long as she did while being poisoned, wolverine can shake it off in a second or two.



wolverine has completly regenerated his whole body from nothing but a skeleton. it has been said that he literally CANNOT die unless he let's himself.


his adamantium is actually constantly poisoning him, any normal human would be dead after like a min or so with wolverine's condition, but as you can see his healing ability is so great he can actually function at 100%, with the only drawback being a slightly slower healing rate.


in other words, his healing factor can constantly keep deadly poison at bay 24/7, without it affecting him in any way.


sasori's poison, which even normally does not kill you for 3 days, is no comparison.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh wow, this is going to be tedious.



> Where the hell did you get that from??? Samurai jack can not cut wolv adamantuim...You have any idea how hard that is?? Katanas are made out of steel or iron....Something that have shattered againts adam...


There is only one kind of Adamantuim. After getting his arm enhanced, Samurai Jack can cut it with relative ease. If you really want the video where he does it, I'll provide. Granted, you provide me some scans of wolverine.



> GIVE ME PROOF THAT HE CAN EASILY CUT THROW THAT METAL.
> 
> Also no he cant fly.. He can lift and that it.. It like getting a toy and throw it at a wall..It not flying.


See above. As for the flight, two options.

A.) Propelled by Puppets
B.) Propelled by Iron Sand.



> wolverine is immune to any and all type of illness or toxin. after being exposed to it, his body will create an antidote in itself and from then on it won't even bother him.


Any and All, EARTH illnesses and toxins. Everything else you say is moot. Also, scan please. Thanks.



> if chiyo could hold out as long as she did while being poisoned, wolverine can shake it off in a second or two.


She had the antidote?



> wolverine has completly regenerated his whole body from nothing but a skeleton. it has been said that he literally CANNOT die unless he let's himself.


Contradicting. Not that it would matter. Can Wolverine live without breathing? Survive under water? Survive being crushed under iron?



> his adamantium is actually constantly poisoning him, any normal human would be dead after like a min or so with wolverine's condition, but as you can see his healing ability is so great he can actually function at 100%, with the only drawback being a slightly slower healing rate.


Where does it say that? Comic scan please.



> in other words, his healing factor can constantly keep deadly poison at bay 24/7, without it affecting him in any way.


Poisoned that he has already been exposed to, not new ones.



> sasori's poison, which even normally does not kill you for 3 days, is no comparison.


It immobilized you instantly, then kills you 3 days after.


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2007)

buy it and then tell me about it..


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2007)

Adamantium is a fictionally metal, and even in Marvel there is more than one kind.

What makes you think a totally different fictional universe uses the same kind of adamantium?


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2007)

dude you need to start reading comic books...


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Adamantium is a fictionally metal, and even in Marvel there is more than one kind.
> 
> What makes you think a totally different fictional universe uses the same kind of adamantium?


All of them have the same general strength right? Its not like there is a kind that could be destroyed by a normal human... right? Unless thats the case, what you are saying really doesn't seem to be relevant. Isn't the weakest kind still harder then diamond.?

helpmenow316, find scans.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2007)

Sasori wins.

I know Wolverine is immortal but Sasori does feel pain.I don't think Wolverine would beat Hiruko


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2007)

read.



> Out in the street, Logan trudges along, thinking about how much more he had taken his healing factor for granted, along with what had happened to him as of late: from a shape-shifting skrull pretending to be him, to him being kidnapped by Apocalypse and regaining his adamantium, to now losing his mutant powers, which is resulting in him slowly dying from adamantium poisoning. With too many questions being unanswered, Logan decided to do some investigation of his own. Way back in Wolverine #140, Nightcrawler and "Wolverine" (the imposter, not the real one) had gone to investigate the sighting of Magneto in an abandoned warehouse in New York City, but instead had come across a robot. Logan decides to investigate this further. Inside, Logan finds a stockpile of old androids, many of which resembled either well-known superheroes like Captain America or Thor, and supervillians like the Sentinels that the X-Men fought numerous times.


Also itich you have proven to no shit about wolv...So you know what..You shouldnt be here unless you research it yourself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> All of them have the same general strength right? Its not like there is a kind that could be destroyed by a normal human... right? Unless thats the case, what you are saying really doesn't seem to be relevant. Isn't the weakest kind still harder then diamond.?



Secondary Adamantium is harder than diamonds, but can be destroyed by sufficient forces.

Primary Adamantium is essentially indestructible (it can be destroyed, but generally only by things that can affect it on a molecular level or show cosmic levels of firepower.  I can think of 5 cases off hand, all of them are far beyond anything shown in Naruto to date).


----------



## Tash (Sep 28, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Secondary Adamantium is harder than diamonds, but can be destroyed by sufficient forces.
> 
> Primary Adamantium is essentially indestructible (it can be destroyed, but generally only by things that can affect it *on a molecular level* or show cosmic levels of firepower.  I can think of 5 cases off hand, all of them are far beyond anything shown in Naruto to date).



I see where this is going.


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Sasori wins.
> 
> I know Wolverine is immortal but Sasori does feel pain.I don't think Wolverine would beat Hiruko


I takes allot to make him feel pain..He was able to get knocked around by a pissed off world war hulk a really close get out of my yard from scot  a freaking nuke having his body being ripped to shredys...etc.


During the 1990s, the character was revealed to have bone claws, after his adamantium is ripped out by Magneto...START READING!


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> All of them have the same general strength right? Its not like there is a kind that could be destroyed by a normal human... right? Unless thats the case, what you are saying really doesn't seem to be relevant. Isn't the weakest kind still harder then diamond.?
> 
> helpmenow316, find scans.



Evilmoogle answered.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> read.
> 
> Also itich you have proven to no shit about wolv...So you know what..You shouldnt be here unless you research it yourself.


Are you kidding me? I am going to ignore you unless you show scans, so I know you aren't making this up. I could just edit that wikipedia page to say that Sasori > Wolverine no matter what. See how reliable it is?


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

> his happiness is short-lived, for at the end of the Fatal Attractions crossover, the adamantium in Wolverine's skeleton is forcibly extracted by Magneto.[28] This act injures Wolverine so severely his mutant healing factor burns itself out in order to keep him alive. In fact, most of Wolverine's other natural abilities, including enhanced strength, stamina, agility, and reflexes are weakened as well.
> 
> Unwilling to accept his severely weakened state, Wolverine begins training in the Danger Room. In a fit of rage and frustration, his claws extrude, now bone, revealing them to be a natural part of him, rather than adamantium implants. Furthermore, each time he extrudes them, they forcibly pierce the skin of his hands and cause severe tissue damage and blood loss. Feeling useless, Logan embarks on a series of solo adventures, leaving a note with Jubilee to explains his views on the matter.[29]
> 
> ...


.................


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Secondary Adamantium is harder than diamonds, but can be destroyed by sufficient forces.
> 
> Primary Adamantium is essentially indestructible (it can be destroyed, but generally only by things that can affect it on a molecular level or show cosmic levels of firepower.  I can think of 5 cases off hand, all of them are far beyond anything shown in Naruto to date).


Ok, and if it just says "Adamantium" an doesn't specify, then what?


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Are you kidding me? I am going to ignore you unless you show scans, so I know you aren't making this up. I could just edit that wikipedia page to say that Sasori > Wolverine no matter what. See how reliable it is?


how about checking out the freaking book. I dont have a collection of freakingf every damn comic book ever made.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> how about checking out the freaking book. I dont have a collection of freakingf every damn comic book ever made.


You don't need actual comic books, you need internet, which you have. So start googling.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't like wikipedia, try this


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Ok, and if it just says "Adamantium" an doesn't specify, then what?



Wolverine's skeleton is Primary Adamantium (actually it's "Adamantium Beta" which is the same strength but doesn't poison the blood but that's a different story).

In general if a comic doesn't specify which, there's no way of knowing (but if it involves the adamantium being destroyed, and it's not being done by gods and their ilk, it's probably secondary adamantium).


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> You don't need actual comic books, you need internet, which you have. So start googling.


i gave 

yuou all the info you needed  if you dont belive me google it your damn self.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Uh huh. Well I'm going to save myself the trouble. Sasori wins via knockout.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> i gave
> 
> yuou all the info you needed  if you dont belive me google it your damn self.


Don't talk about it if you can't provide scans. I'm not looking anything up since I'm not claiming it. Burden of proof is on you.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

lol if the hulk cant knock him out how can he???


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Don't talk about it if you can't provide scans. I'm not looking anything up since I'm not claiming it. Burden of proof is on you.



dudei gave you all the proof needed i gave you the comic book and what happen..etc...  We dont need scans to prove something happened in a comic book if we give enough info about it..


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lol if the hulk cant knock him out how can he???


Thats very awful logic. There are other means of knocking someone how then physical.



> dudei gave you all the proof needed i gave you the comic book and what happen..etc... We dont need scans to prove something happened in a comic book if we give enough info about it..


Yes, but you must always be ready to provide scans just incase someone asks, otherwise, you could just by making up stuff.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

ok then how?? Gas??? Wont work on him... Poison wont work..you cant phy beat him..Give me scan of showing any thing that can kill or knock wolv out.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> ok then how?? Gas??? Wont work on him... Poison wont work..you cant phy beat him..Give me scan of showing any thing that can kill or knock wolv out.


Poison would knock him out. He would be knocked out, then his body would gain immunity, then in a rematch it wouldn't do anything. But a first time exposure would knock him out, regen or not.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 29, 2007)

When has poison ever knocked Wolverine out?


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

nope not to poison that weak.... Also how the fuck i gave you like 3 or 4 links  to what i am talking about... Plus if you want to find out just read 

You just refuse to realize that you betting on the wrong horse.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> nope not to poison that weak.... Also how the fuck i gave you like 3 or 4 links  to what i am talking about... Plus if you want to find out just read
> 
> You just refuse to realize that you betting on the wrong horse.


Refuse to realize what? Sasori will litereally crush Wolverine and suffiocate him. The end.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

dude how???  you know how many time he has been crushed blown up  suffocated choked ripped the fucked out...etc... GIVE ME LINK OR SCAN THAT CAN PROVE THAT HE HAS THE POWERS TO CRUSH WOLV.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> dude how???  you know how many time he has been crushed blown up  suffocated choked ripped the fucked out...etc... GIVE ME LINK OR SCAN THAT CAN PROVE THAT HE HAS THE POWERS TO CRUSH WOLV.


Sasori will just incase Wolverine in Iron sand and just compress. 

I don't see how he will dodge this

Basically, with the Iron Sand, Sasori can do anything Gaara can do, which includes incasing people in Sand.


----------



## Kokain (Sep 29, 2007)

Sasori wins, and easily.

*Wolverine is too slow*
Narutoverse ninjas are far faster than any human. Rock Lee as a genin could move faster than the eye could track. Granted, his movement was only invisible to other genins, but even a genin in the Narutoverse is beyond peak human level in our universe. Sasori is a legendary shinobi; Wolverine will not touch him even once.

*Wolverine is too weak*
As far as I know, Wolverine is not much stronger than peak human. How will he escape if Sasori sticks him in a giant box of Iron Sand, then flies him away and buries him beneath a mountain? What can he do if Sasori wraps his limbs in several hundred meters of rope and sinks him to the bottom of the sea? Sasori needs only to incapacitate Wolverine to win this fight, and there are a great many ways for him to accomplish this.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

69tails said:


> Sasori wins, and easily.
> 
> *Wolverine is too slow*
> Narutoverse ninjas are far faster than any human. Rock Lee as a genin could move faster than the eye could track. Granted, his movement was only invisible to other genins, but even a genin in the Narutoverse is beyond peak human level in our universe. Sasori is a legendary shinobi; Wolverine will not touch him even once.
> ...


We are not talking about those other people... We talking about a guy who just sit there for the most part in a fight hidding behind freakin toys. 

sas isnt really all that fast in a fight.

Wolverine is a mutant who possesses the ability to regenerate damaged or destroyed areas of his cellular structure at a rate far greater than that of an ordinary human. The speed at which this healing factor works varies in direct proportion with the severity of the damage Wolverine suffers. For example, he can fully recover from an ordinary gunshot wound in a non-vital area of his body within minutes, but it took him almost two months to fully recover from injuries sustained in a duel with Lord Shingen, which included one from a sword that went all the way through his trunk.

Wolverine?s natural healing also affords him virtual immunity to poisons and most drugs, as well as an enhanced resistance to diseases. For example, it is nearly impossible for him to become intoxicated from drinking alcohol. He also has a limited immunity to the fatigue poisons generated by bodily activity, and hence he has greater endurance than an ordinary human. His agility and reflexes are similarly enhanced.

In addition, Wolverine?s healing factor provides him with an extended lifespan by slowing the effects of the aging process. Although over a century old, Wolverine is as healthy and physically fit as a man in his prime.

Wolverine also possesses superhumanly acute senses, making him capable of seeing things at a maximum distance greater than a normal human?s. His hearing is enhanced in a similar manner, and he is able to recognize people and objects by scent, even if that person or object is hidden. Wolverine can use these enhanced senses to track any creature with an impressive degree of success.

Wolverine?s skeleton includes six retractable one-foot long bone claws, three in each arm, that are housed beneath the skin and muscle of his forearms. Wolverine can, at will, release these slightly curved claws through his skin beneath the knuckles on each hand. The skin between the knuckles tears and bleeds, but the blood loss is quickly halted by his healing factor. Wolverine can unsheathe any number of his claws at once, although he must keep his wrists straight at the moment his claws shoot from his forearms into his hands. When unsheathed, the claws are fully within his hands, and thus Wolverine can still bend his wrists. The claws are naturally sharp and tougher than that of normal human bone structure, allowing Wolverine to cut through most types of flesh and natural materials.

Despite the extent of his healing factor, Wolverine is not immortal. If the injuries are extensive enough, especially if they result in the loss of vital organs, large amounts of blood, and/or loss of physical form, such as having flesh burned away by fire or acid, Wolverine can die.

Abilities
Due to his extensive training as a soldier, a C.I.A. operative, a samurai, a spy, and a member of the X-Men, Wolverine is an exceptional hand-to-hand combatant, having mastered virtually every fighting style on Earth. He is also a trained expert in multiple types of weapons, vehicles, computer systems, explosives, and assassination techniques. Wolverine is fluent in many languages, including Japanese, Russian, Chinese, Cheyenne, Lakota, and Spanish; he has some knowledge of French, Thai, and Vietnamese.

Weapons
Wolverine?s entire skeletal structure, including his claws, has been artificially bonded to the nearly indestructible metal Adamantium. As a result, Wolverine?s bones are virtually unbreakable, and his claws are capable of cutting through almost any substance depending on its thickness and the amount of force he can exert. Due to his healing factor, the presence of Adamantium in his body does not interfere with his bones? normal function of generating blood corpuscles. The reinforcement of his skeleton enables Wolverine to withstand high levels of physical pressure, giving his muscles sufficient force to briefly lift/press several hundred pounds.

Throughout his life, Wolverine has used a variety of bladed weapons, most frequently daggers and, at times, swords. He has also wielded many different types of firearms throughout his careers as a soldier, a mercenary, and a spy.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Sasori will just incase Wolverine in Iron sand and just compress.
> 
> I don't see how he will dodge this
> 
> Basically, with the Iron Sand, Sasori can do anything Gaara can do, which includes incasing people in Sand.



He won't dodge that, he will tank it, regenerate and hop back in the fray. Seriously, 616 Wolvy has one of the most broken healing factors I've ever seen. He has literally been blown up, and recovered.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> He won't dodge that, he will tank it, regenerate and hop back in the fray. Seriously, 616 Wolvy has one of the most broken healing factors I've ever seen. He has literally been blown up, and recovered.


Ok, then he is encased in Iron sand, forever. Regen can't stop that. GG. Sasori wins.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

The funny thing is that you guys think that he would last long enough to uses these move on wolv in the first place...  Once when he sniff out the blood coming from the guys chest he will know his weakness.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> The funny thing is that you guys think that he would last long enough to uses these move on wolv in the first place...  Once when he sniff out the blood coming from the guys chest he will know his weakness.


Too bad Sasori doesn't start out wounded, so that won't work.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Not really his healing factor allows him to live thousands of years, how long can Sasori keep on using the jutsu? Sasori rots before Wolvy dies, and Adamantium claws would most likely allow him to dig himself out of the sand.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Ok, then he is encased in Iron sand, forever. Regen can't stop that. GG. Sasori wins.



his chakra isnt endless.... How cna he be held in there forever if after a crappy fight with an old chick and sakura ......  


Look if you guys don't read marvel comic dont reply if you dont read the links i put up dont comment because you really dont know what you ytalking about...


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Not really his healing factor allows him to live thousands of years, how long can Sasori keep on using the jutsu? Sasori rots before Wolvy dies, and Adamantium claws would most likely allow him to dig himself out of the sand.


true also wasnt sakura was able to cut throw the sand....with a knife??If she can do that... Wolv would slice thro it like hot knife thro butter.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Not really his healing factor allows him to live thousands of years, how long can Sasori keep on using the jutsu? Sasori rots before Wolvy dies, and Adamantium claws would most likely allow him to dig himself out of the sand.


Sasori is immortal, and besides, it would still count as a win for Sasori. Since when could Wolverine can stay consicious without air for long periods of time?


----------



## Kokain (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> We are not talking about those other people... We talking about a guy who just sit there for the most part in a fight hidding behind freakin toys.
> 
> sas isnt really all that fast in a fight.



Poking fun at Sasori really doesn't do much for the logical basis of your argument. 

The point of my post was that *genins* in the Narutoverse are faster than Wolverine. Sasori is so many leagues beyond genin level that even if he isn't a speedfreak when looking at the Narutoverse as a whole, his speed is too great for Wolverine to handle.

Sasori only didn't look "all that fast" because he was matched against Chiyo, another legendary jounin. When two characters of roughly the same speed and reaction time fight, it goes without saying that one isn't going to be speed blitzing the other. Pit Sasori against genin Rock Lee, for example, and he is going to look quick as all hell. And again, genin Rock Lee is already much faster than Wolverine.



> Wolverine is a mutant who possesses the ability to regenerate damaged or destroyed areas of his cellular structure at a rate far greater than that of an ordinary human. The speed at which this healing factor works varies in direct proportion with the severity of the damage Wolverine suffers. For example, he can fully recover from an ordinary gunshot wound in a non-vital area of his body within minutes, but it took him almost two months to fully recover from injuries sustained in a duel with Lord Shingen, which included one from a sword that went all the way through his trunk.
> 
> Wolverine’s natural healing also affords him virtual immunity to poisons and most drugs, as well as an enhanced resistance to diseases. For example, it is nearly impossible for him to become intoxicated from drinking alcohol. He also has a limited immunity to the fatigue poisons generated by bodily activity, and hence he has greater endurance than an ordinary human. His agility and reflexes are similarly enhanced.
> 
> ...



And the point of this copy/paste was...?


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

sas isnt not immortal. He live inside of a little jar with his heart and chakra once the heart give out..he is dead..His puppets will sooner or later rott... immortal means no matter what you do you can not die.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

If Wolverine is slashing away at the sand he will manage to get air in the openings he is making in the sand, what it comes down to is can Sasori keep him trapped in the sand for 24 hours, since that is how long it will be before he starts to tire out. And can you prove Sasori can last that long?


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> sas isnt not immortal. He live inside of a little jar with his heart and chakra once the heart give out..he is dead..His puppets will sooner or later rott... immortal means no matter what you do you can not die.


Immortal means that you cannot die by age. Sasori cannot die by age. Therefore he is immortal.




> If Wolverine is slashing away at the sand he will manage to get air in the openings he is making in the sand, what it comes down to is can Sasori keep him trapped in the sand for 24 hours, since that is how long it will be before he starts to tire out. And can you prove Sasori can last that long?


What good is air openings if he is thousands of feet underwhatever? Wolverine isn't that strong, he can't even lift 2 tons. He won't be able to stay concious under the pressure, not to mention that he won't be able to breath underwater.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> If Wolverine is slashing away at the sand he will manage to get air in the openings he is making in the sand, what it comes down to is can Sasori keep him trapped in the sand for 24 hours, since that is how long it will be before he starts to tire out. And can you prove Sasori can last that long?



Since nobody ever reads the post on the last page.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

69tails said:


> Poking fun at Sasori really doesn't do much for the logical basis of your argument.
> 
> The point of my post was that *genins* in the Narutoverse are faster than Wolverine. Sasori is so many leagues beyond genin level that even if he isn't a speedfreak when looking at the Narutoverse as a whole, his speed is too great for Wolverine to handle.
> 
> ...


lol He sas wasnt really all that powerful..All he did is make puppet out of humans he bitch attacked... with other puppets..Even they say puppetmaster are not skill hand to hand... Wolv will destroy every puppet he come out with.... Even the 1000 puppet..All wolv has to do is punch where his heart is..He has fought stronger people then that.... 

Also speed isnt all that... Look at quicksilver...Wolv has fought him and won...He runs a hell allot faster then anyone in narutovs.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lol He sas wasnt really all that powerful..All he did is make puppet out of humans he bitch attacked... with other puppets..Even they say puppetmaster are not skill hand to hand... Wolv will destroy every puppet he come out with.... Even the 1000 puppet..All wolv has to do is punch where his heart is..He has fought stronger people then that....
> 
> Also speed isnt all that... Look at quicksilver...Wolv has fought him and won...He runs a hell allot faster then anyone in narutovs.


Wow, Quicksliver was not going fast I bet ja. (Wanna post scans, if not, shud up). Wolverine will be trapped by Iron Sand and put underwater. After thats its the end. Sasori wins.


----------



## Kokain (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Not really his healing factor allows him to live thousands of years, how long can Sasori keep on using the jutsu? Sasori rots before Wolvy dies, and Adamantium claws would most likely allow him to dig himself out of the sand.



Wolverine's physical power depends on his muscles, not the strength of his bones. A jackhammer can pound through concrete because of two factors: the hardness of the drill, and the power of the operating mechanism. Turn off the operating mechanism and ask someone to stick the drill through concrete, and they won't be able to do it. Same case here. Adamantium is strong enough to pierce rock, true. But Wolverine doesn't have the muscle power to even twitch if Sasori chooses to inter him beneath several tons of rock.



helpmenow316 said:


> true also wasnt sakura was able to cut throw the sand....with a knife??If she can do that... Wolv would slice thro it like hot knife thro butter.



You know, Sakura even without chakra-enhancement is likely stronger than Wolverine.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Immortal means that you cannot die by age. Sasori cannot die by age. Therefore he is immortal.
> 
> 
> 
> What good is air openings if he is thousands of feet underwhatever? Wolverine isn't that strong, he can't even lift 2 tons. He won't be able to stay concious under the pressure, not to mention that he won't be able to breath underwater.


A true immortal is someone who doesnt age and can not be killed... etc...There is no one in naruto that is a true immortal..They might have a longer life then normal people but they are not immortal..

Wolv is more of a immortal then sas..For the fact that there is no real limit to his  power to come back as long as he is willing to fight for his life. 

sas has his heart which is a bigger weakness then anything.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

69tails said:


> Wolverine's physical power depends on his muscles, not the strength of his bones. A jackhammer can pound through concrete because of two factors: the hardness of the drill, and the power of the operating mechanism. Turn off the operating mechanism and ask someone to stick the drill through concrete, and they won't be able to do it. Same case here. Adamantium is strong enough to pierce rock, true. But Wolverine doesn't have the muscle power to even twitch if Sasori chooses to inter him beneath several tons of rock.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Sakura even without chakra-enhancement is likely stronger than Wolverine.


LOL not really man...Does anyone reads the freaking links i put up????  

)

Also wolv was able to go days fighting with omega red. And other heave hitters..Hell he was able to fight toe to toe with the freaking hulk...And no there is no one stronger in NU then the mother fucking pisssed off hulk.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> A true immortal is someone who doesnt age and can not be killed... etc...There is no one in naruto that is a true immortal..They might have a longer life then normal people but they are not immortal..
> 
> Wolv is more of a immortal then sas..For the fact that there is no real limit to his  power to come back as long as he is willing to fight for his life.
> 
> sas has his heart which is a bigger weakness then anything.


You know what, I'm going to sleep.


Sasori wins, Iron Sand encases Wolverine. The End, Sasori wins.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> LOL not really man...Does anyone reads the freaking links i put up????
> 
> )
> 
> Also wolv was able to go days fighting with omega red. And other heave hitters..Hell he was able to fight toe to toe with the freaking hulk...And no there is no one stronger in NU then the mother fucking pisssed off hulk.


You don't seem to know about comics and inconsistency do you? *sigh* *goes to sleep*


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Wow, Quicksliver was not going fast I bet ja. (Wanna post scans, if not, shud up). Wolverine will be trapped by Iron Sand and put underwater. After thats its the end. Sasori wins.


lol no all he would have is a pissed off  wolv....Plus it doesnt matter if he was going full speed or not.. Wolv can pick up smell and all that crap which tell him where people are coming from..Dude wolv been around for over 100 years..There is  a reason why he is the best of what he does.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> You don't seem to know about comics and inconsistency do you? *sigh* *goes to sleep*


lol read the link man....  Go to a comic book shop and read up..you need to learn your history. 

Sas cant do anything to wolv that he cant come back of...


----------



## Kokain (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lol He sas wasnt really all that powerful..All he did is make puppet out of humans he bitch attacked... with other puppets..Even they say puppetmaster are not skill hand to hand... Wolv will destroy every puppet he come out with.... Even the 1000 puppet..All wolv has to do is punch where his heart is..He has fought stronger people then that....
> 
> And he will know where the heart is how? And he will be fast enough to hit it how, when a legendary jounin with decades of experience couldn't even track its movement?



The only arguments you have consist of calling Sasori weak, saying he bitch attacks people, and making baseless assertions. Sasori wins.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

69tails said:


> Wolverine's physical power depends on his muscles, not the strength of his bones. A jackhammer can pound through concrete because of two factors: the hardness of the drill, and the power of the operating mechanism. Turn off the operating mechanism and ask someone to stick the drill through concrete, and they won't be able to do it. Same case here. Adamantium is strong enough to pierce rock, true. But Wolverine doesn't have the muscle power to even twitch if Sasori chooses to inter him beneath several tons of rock.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Sakura even without chakra-enhancement is likely stronger than Wolverine.



There is information on, Wolverine's strength in the link I posted earlier, you decide if that's enough strength, BTW has Sasori ever encased someone in sand like GI is saying he does, I'm gonna need some scans for that.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

wolv has a hell allot more exp tracking. He has out lived any active ninja in naruto. 

He would be able to smell the blood coming from the chest..Plus knowing wolv he would just keep chopping him up.

am not sure where i read the quicksilver thing but i know it happened before.. 

Wolv is allot stronger then what people think... 

Look at how sas fight..All he does is hide behind the puppets..And that it..He is prob the weakness akas  member.. 

Wolv has more exp and more  of a fighting back ground then sas.

Knowing that sas is a long range fighter..Wolv will keep him close and thats the way he likes it... Look at what he did to nitro...


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2007)

I've read both Sasori and Wolverine. And I'm telling you guys one thing:

Sasori (or rather the Kazekage puppet) doesn't manipulate or affect metal in general, but only the iron in sand. Otherwise he wouldn't have needed the iron sand to attack because manipulating iron parts of Chiyo's gear would have been enough.
And Sasori's poison will do nothing to Wolverine. His regeneration ability is so godly, that you migh as well just put it as immunity to poison. The only difference is the actual meaning of the words but the result will stay the same.

You think Sasori's poison will immobilize him for three days and then kill him off? Keep dreaming. He can't be poisoned because he's regenerating way too fast. Hell, he can't even get drunk because the alcool will be abolished so fast it's like he's never drunken alcool.

Sasori might be able to hold Wolverine off for a while with all the Kazekage abilities and his puppets, but even if he manages to kill him a few times, Wolvie will just come back, and after he tore his way through all the puppets including the puppet shell Sasori's hiding in with his adamantine claws, Sasori's flesh on the chest will be ripped off.

End of story.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

bloosport wolverine defeats a guy whose power actually is speed, he could run aroun in circle so fast it created whrilwinds
And more recently, wolverine killed Northstar, a guy that goes mach10 on a regular basis, and it has been theorized becaus of how his poer swork that it can rech nigh-lightspeed.(though the knockback would permenantly scar the earth)
Pupeters are known for the weakness of having to stay put
If sasori does moove however, is because he's gong torwards him, and that would be a biiiig mistake
Who is really going to say speed is an issue here?
And about his strength?
Lets just say wolverine has slashed tthrough titatanium with those things.
And you ever heard of the word Sentinel?
All metal
All far far stronger than iron


----------



## Kubisa (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Sasori wins, Iron Sand encases Wolverine. The End, Sasori wins.



Yeah, just like when Garra did the same thing to Kimimaro.




Wolverine wins this I think.


----------



## Id (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> When has Sasori even SHOWN signs of fatigue, EVER? He's a puppet, his chakra is unlimited.




 I believe Sasori does have a charaka limitations. 


Good luck manipulating adamantium. Sesshamaru made a good post about Sandaime Kazekage abilities and limitations here. 
Clicky here for my Cafe post on this.

Regarding the poison.
Logan (or James) quick healing factor is potent enough to deal with Omega Red pheromones. Keep in mind that Omega Reds is potent enough to cause instant paralyses, and potentially kill you within minutes. 
It would have to be poison of Cyphers caliber to put him down. Sadly Sasori does not have a poison as potent.



If KO is allowed - I give the match to Sasori.
If we are allowed to see Sasori use his abilities beyond how Naruto Manga has interpreted. there is a chance Sasori could capture James, in a Iron prison.

But if its to the death, James takes it.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

well even if he traps wolv..He cant hold him forever... Even with the iron sand.. Wolv been shown to be able to chop down steel walls...Iron isnt all that strong... ..


----------



## Id (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> well even if he traps wolv..He cant hold him forever... Even with the iron sand.. Wolv been shown to be able to chop down steel walls...Iron isnt all that strong... ..



But its within reason that Sasori could immobilizing by covering Logan entirely of iron sand.


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2007)

I wonder about that. I mean, physically Wolvie is pretty strong. I believe, on one occassion, he lifted about a dozen men.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

Wolverine can lift 1-2 tons.

Or maybe just 1 ton, I forget.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

He did it was in the link I posted.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> Sasori (or rather the Kazekage puppet) doesn't manipulate or affect metal in general, but only the iron in sand. Otherwise he wouldn't have needed the iron sand to attack because manipulating iron parts of Chiyo's gear would have been enough.


Sasori manipulates Magnetism, not metal, or sand. He didn't do it to Chiyo becasue of plot induced stupidity, why do you think Superman gets beat up by idiot people by people like Batman? Why do you think Sliver Surfer gets put in headlocks. Plot induced stupidity. 




> Sasori might be able to hold Wolverine off for a while with all the Kazekage abilities and his puppets, but even if he manages to kill him a few times, Wolvie will just come back, and after he tore his way through all the puppets including the puppet shell Sasori's hiding in with his adamantine claws, Sasori's flesh on the chest will be ripped off


To bad Sasori will by out of range. Just face it, Wolverine will never win.



> Yeah, just like when Garra did the same thing to Kimimaro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad Kimmi is way stronger then Wolverine


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Too bad Kimmi is way stronger then Wolverine



He sure as hell is not stronger than Wolvie.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

What are Kimis strength feats?

Just wondering.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2007)

1. Sasori's chakra is limited or he wouldn't have commented about Satetsu Kaihou using up alot of chakra.

2. Poison wouldn't effect Wolverine. See, Gooba's post about Regen = Poison immunity.

3. Sandaime Kazekage's ability is converting his chakra into magnetism. That is what he uses to control the Iron sand. That being said, I doubt he has "Magneto" levels of metal manipulation.

Whether he could manipulate Logan's metal is debateable. I was going to opt for saying that Wolverine could possibly out-strength the magnetism if it did work, but it should be noted that Sandaime Kazekage's magnetism is strong enough to launch metal to pierce rock.

Still debateable though.

4. Sasori has never shown the ability to fly, but his puppets have, although this is never explained.

He may be able to fly by emulating Gaara's flight, with the Iron sand though.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2007)

Kimmi doesn't have any strength feats lol


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Kimmi doesn't have any strength feats lol



I know, lol.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Id said:


> But its within reason that Sasori could immobilizing by covering Logan entirely of iron sand.



Within reason he could do it? Yes, but he never has, so using that as an argument is not a good idea. Whether or not he could hold Logan is depending on how much force he could exert, and since he has never done it we don't know if he could exert enough force to hold Wolverine down.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Sasori manipulates Magnetism, not metal, or sand. He didn't do it to Chiyo becasue of plot induced stupidity, why do you think Superman gets beat up by idiot people by people like Batman? Why do you think Sliver Surfer gets put in headlocks. Plot induced stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where does it says that he control all metals??? 
ALso bats can hurt superman because he mades weapons to bring him down if needed.... 

How is sasori out of range??? Wolv would be able to get in to him pretty easlily... Sas will under estamate him...Thinking the poison would be enough to take him down....


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> 1. Sasori's chakra is limited or he wouldn't have commented about Satetsu Kaihou using up alot of chakra.


When did he do this? He uses the Chakra from his human puppets, not himself, hence why he is even able to use Satetsu Kaihou to begin wth.



> 2. Poison wouldn't effect Wolverine. See, Gooba's post about Regen = Poison immunity.


I want a scan saying that Wolverine is immune to all poison even ones other worldly.




> He sure as hell is not stronger than Wolvie.


Wolverine isn't even that strong, what? 2 tons MAX? There are people in real life who can lift 500 pounds. So wow Wolverins is as strong as 4 real life people. Oh goodie.




> What are Kimis strength feats?
> 
> Just wondering.


Being sinked under 500ft underground and coming out, being compressed in sand and blown up, taking down literally a mountain of sand. etc



> Within reason he could do it? Yes, but he never has, so using that as an argument is not a good idea. Whether or not he could hold Logan is depending on how much force he could exert, and since he has never done it we don't know if he could exert enough force to hold Wolverine down.


Ok, Logan has never been immune to Sasori's poison, therefore it works. So therefore Sasori takes this within a minute of the fight. So Sasori still wins going by your logic.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> where does it says that he control all metals???
> ALso bats can hurt superman because he mades weapons to bring him down if needed....
> 
> How is sasori out of range??? Wolv would be able to get in to him pretty easlily... Sas will under estamate him...Thinking the poison would be enough to take him down....


Superman has been beat up by weaklings. There is no excuse. Sasori can fly out of range if needed. Sasori underestimate who? Once Sasori sees the poison does not work (assuming it doesn't) he will just chop his head off using Iron Sand. Can Logan survive that? If so, then he just drags Logan to the ocean and keeps up under there. Regen can't make him breath underwater, he'll eventually die, or stay unconcious at the least.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> When did he do this? He uses the Chakra from his human puppets, not himself, hence why he is even able to use Satetsu Kaihou to begin wth.
> 
> 
> I want a scan saying that Wolverine is immune to all poison even ones other worldly.
> ...


do you know how much a ton is???one ton is 2000 lb..Which means that wolv can lift 4000....Thats really far from 500 lb...
ton1      /tʌn/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[tuhn] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation,


> ?noun
> 1.	a unit of weight, equivalent to 2000 pounds (0.907 metric ton) avoirdupois (short ton) in the U.S. and 2240 pounds (1.016 metric tons) avoirdupois (long ton) in Great Britain.
> 2.	Also called freight ton. a unit of volume for freight that weighs one ton, varying with the type of freight measured, as 40 cubic feet of oak timber or 20 bushels of wheat.
> 3.	metric ton.
> ...


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> When did he do this? He uses the Chakra from his human puppets, not himself, hence why he is even able to use Satetsu Kaihou to begin wth.
> 
> 
> I want a scan saying that Wolverine is immune to all poison even ones other worldly.
> ...



.............................


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Superman has been beat up by weaklings. There is no excuse. Sasori can fly out of range if needed. Sasori underestimate who? Once Sasori sees the poison does not work (assuming it doesn't) he will just chop his head off using Iron Sand. Can Logan survive that? If so, then he just drags Logan to the ocean and keeps up under there. Regen can't make him breath underwater, he'll eventually die, or stay unconcious at the least.




He can't cut his head off.

Why would he think drowning would kill him?


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Superman has been beat up by weaklings. There is no excuse. Sasori can fly out of range if needed. Sasori underestimate who? Once Sasori sees the poison does not work (assuming it doesn't) he will just chop his head off using Iron Sand. Can Logan survive that? If so, then he just drags Logan to the ocean and keeps up under there. Regen can't make him breath underwater, he'll eventually die, or stay unconcious at the least.


LOL IRON DOESNT CUT THROW HIS BONE!!!!!! 
YOU CANT CUT OFF HIS HEAD THAT EASILY..
ALSO YES HE WOULD BE ABLE LIVE THRO IT.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> When did he do this? He uses the Chakra from his human puppets, not himself, hence why he is even able to use Satetsu Kaihou to begin wth.


When he was anout to use Satetsu Kaihou, he said "this will take alot of chakra but..." etc...

If he had unlimited chakra, it wouldn't have mattered.

Also, it has never been stated that he uses the chakra from the puppets. It is just stated that human puppets preserve their abilities. 

It _could_ be that chakra is preserved into the human puppets too, although it would still not be unlimited.

Most likely, Sasori pumps his own chakra into the puppet and then uses the abilities of them using his chakra.

Although this is incredibly open to speculation.



> I want a scan saying that Wolverine is immune to all poison even ones other worldly.


I want a scan saying that Sasori can fly.

Oh no wait, there isn't one. But I still think he can, due to what we know about his abilities, rather than because it was shown.

Same for Wolverine. Regen would nullify the effects of the poison. Also, IIRC, the Adamantium in his body is toxic, and he is only getting by because the regen nullifies it.



Also, sup Haterade lol

You fucking mod you


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> do you know how much a ton is???one ton is 2000 lb..Which means that wolv can lift 4000....Thats really far from 500 lb...
> ton1 /tʌn/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[tuhn] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation,


Except Wolverine has never lifted 2 tons, it has just been said that he could. 



> That's a durability feat not a strength feat. That has to do with the density of his bones.


Being able to come out of that much pressure of sand is a strength feat, you don't know what you are talking about really.




> Logan has shown immunity to poisons much stronger than Sasori's, logic would tell us that a man who survives constant metal poisoning, would not be affected by poison that takes 3 days before it kills.


Ok enough of this, post a scan (NOT A LINK I DON'T WANT LINKS) of it saying that "Wolverine is immune to all poisons, even other worldly ones". And I'll shut up about it, until you do that, you might as well be lying.



> He can't cut his head off.
> 
> Why would he think drowning would kill him?


Because drowning kills a normal person?



> LOL IRON DOESNT CUT THROW HIS BONE!!!!!!
> YOU CANT CUT OFF HIS HEAD THAT EASILY..
> ALSO YES HE WOULD BE ABLE LIVE THRO IT.


lol so regen means he can breath underwater now?


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> I want a scan saying that Sasori can fly.
> 
> Oh no wait, there isn't one. But I still think he can, due to what we know about his abilities, rather than because it was shown.
> 
> ...


If Wolverine is not immune, there would be no reason Sasori would need to fly, but if he IS immune, then Sasori flys up and wins via Wolverine cannot touch him.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2007)

Is this the immortal Wolverine lol?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> If Wolverine is not immune, there would be no reason Sasori would need to fly, but if he IS immune, then Sasori flys up and wins via Wolverine cannot touch him.


He loses either way then because Sasori can't fly forever. Even if he could, it wouldn't be a win but more of a stalemate, or even a ringout for Sasori lol


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Because drowning kills a normal person?



So do poisons, blood loss, etc.

I'm saying after all this, why would Sasori stop and be like, "Hey I'm gonna drag you out of this cave and drown you!"?


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

If wolv can come back from being fucking blow up.... sas is fucked

They made wolv to fight the freaking hulk..Some one is who is a million time stronger then sas.... He was able to fight him toe to toe.... 


If SAS Would be able to do this to him..Then i would say sas would win...


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Havoc said:


> So do poisons, blood loss, etc.
> 
> I'm saying after all this, why would Sasori stop and be like, "Hey I'm gonna drag you out of this cave and drown you!"?


Can Wolverine survive underwater or not? If not, he dies. You are now avoiding the question because maybe you know he won't survive it...  Sasori will have already tried other methods, and since he doesn't fatigue, he might as well try that. Its not going to hurt him. Wolverine will be like a playing doll to him.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Except Wolverine has never lifted 2 tons, it has just been said that he could. *Statements are considered true until proven otherwise. So unless you have a scan contradicting him being able to lift 2 tons, he can.*
> 
> 
> Being able to come out of that much pressure of sand is a strength feat, you don't know what you are talking about really.*No, it really has to do with bone density, and how much pressure he can expel them from his body with. Has nothing to do with lifting strength.*
> ...



ten char fucking limit


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Can Wolverine survive underwater or not? If not, he dies. You are now avoiding the question because maybe you know he won't survive it...  Sasori will have already tried other methods, and since he doesn't fatigue, he might as well try that. Its not going to hurt him. Wolverine will be like a playing doll to him.



How could I be avoiding a question you didn't ask?

Yes, Wolverine can drown though.

At least I think he can.


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, Wolverine can survive underwater from what I have read in one of the threads.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> If wolv can come back from being fucking blow up.... sas is fucked
> 
> They made wolv to fight the freaking hulk..Some one is who is a million time stronger then sas.... He was able to fight him toe to toe....
> 
> ...



You see these? Wolverine was reduced to a bare skeleton, meaning no lungs, so yes he can survive underwater.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> YES


What exactly does that proof? I could go underwater and fight someone too? Can he stay like that forever?


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> You see these? Wolverine was reduced to a bare skeleton, meaning no lungs, so yes he can survive underwater.


Fair enough, I guess I'll settle with Sasori being out of range and Wolverine being in a coffin of Iron Sand for the rest of his life, regen or not, still counts as a win for Sasori since Wolverine cannot fight.


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2007)

Wolvie has cut his way through stronger object than iron.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> What exactly does that proof? I could go underwater and fight someone too? Can he stay like that forever?


lol most people wouldnt be able to fight like that under water...... 

Also dude ...he can regen from freaking bone...and from one blood cell.... Thats something no one in naruto can do.....


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Fair enough, I guess I'll settle with Sasori being out of range and Wolverine being in a coffin of Iron Sand for the rest of his life, regen or not, still counts as a win for Sasori since Wolverine cannot fight.



nope he can break out of it and sas chakra will run out.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 29, 2007)

Adamantium will cut through Iron sand.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow. His head was still intact, if Sasori takse that off, then will, he'd die. (Or so I think he would). So Sasori would still win. Its also pretty sad that a plane explosion would do that much damage to him to begin with. Real people don't even suffer that much damage from plane explosions. I guess real people > wolverine in durability eh?


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> Wolvie has cut his way through stronger object than iron.


Too bad he will be compressed and have no room to even move around or even cut his way out. Then he will also be submerged in water while this is happening.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

Sasori CAN'T take his head off.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

nope he would find his head and heel himself... Plus how can he break wolv metal bones?


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> helpmenow. His head was still intact, if Sasori takse that off, then will, he'd die. (Or so I think he would). So Sasori would still win. Its also pretty sad that a plane explosion would do that much damage to him to begin with. Real people don't even suffer that much damage from plane explosions. I guess real people > wolverine in durability eh?



What in all of Sasori's arsenal will break Adamantium, to take off his head? Don't really know much about the damage plane explosions do to people, but I'm sure normal people don't regenerate from bare skeletons.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

this is  simple of his regen powers... yes it not the same univers but any wolv still be able to pull this off...


----------



## Blix (Sep 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> Wolvie has cut his way through stronger object than iron.



Not that I am not agreeing with you but how do you cut through something that can reform around you?


----------



## Blix (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> this is  simple of his regen powers... yes it not the same univers but any wolv still be able to pull this off...



Dude use spoilers or resize it.


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2007)

Blix said:


> Not that I am not agreeing with you but how do you cut through something that can reform around you?



Hmm....not sure, but as far as I know, it doesn't reform automatically, but Sasori defines its form before launching an attack with it.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> What in all of Sasori's arsenal will break Adamantium, to take off his head? Don't really know much about the damage plane explosions do to people, but I'm sure normal people don't regenerate from bare skeletons.



lol he did the same thing with nitro blowing his body to hell.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 29, 2007)

...
This is a throwback thread from the old days! So I'm just going to make a quick comment and then let the fun continue. Sasori can control wolverine the same way Chiyo controlled Sakura. Therefore Sasori attaches his chakra strings to wolverine and has fun................------------------ please continue God Itachi.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

Mocktrust-Ignis said:


> ...
> This is a throwback thread from the old days! So I'm just going to make a quick comment and then let the fun continue. Sasori can control wolverine the same way Chiyo controlled Sakura. Therefore Sasori attaches his chakra strings to wolverine and has fun................------------------



Until he runs out of chakra, then what?


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> What in all of Sasori's arsenal will break Adamantium, to take off his head? Don't really know much about the damage plane explosions do to people, but I'm sure normal people don't regenerate from bare skeletons.


Ok so Sasori gets a huge chunk of Iron Sand and wraps it aroudn Wolverine's head, arms, and feat, and submerges him underwater. He is never seen again....


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

Not really .... Sas would have to uses his own puppets..Wolv would  sooner or later over power him....


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Blix said:


> Not that I am not agreeing with you but how do you cut through something that can reform around you?



What I beleive he is trying to say is that Wolverines claws will be able to peirce through the iron, not slice it off. Not that it really matters as Sasori will run out of chakra long before Wolverine dies, and then Sasori will pretty much be a sitting duck.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Ok so Sasori gets a huge chunk of Iron Sand and wraps it aroudn Wolverine's head, arms, and feat, and submerges him underwater. He is never seen again....


that wont kill him....


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Until he runs out of chakra, then what?


And when Wolverine gets tired, then what? Sasori will last longer then Wolverine.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> What I beleive he is trying to say is that Wolverines claws will be able to peirce through the iron, not slice it off. Not that it really matters as Sasori will run out of chakra long before Wolverine dies, and then Sasori will pretty much be a sitting duck.


When has Sasori shown signs of fatigue? Doesn't Wolverine still need to eat and sleep? He can't fight forever. If Sasori runs out of chakra, he transfers to a new puppet, good as new.


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2007)

You are aware, that Wolverine has enough stamina to keep on running for days?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 29, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Until he runs out of chakra, then what?



------------------------
Before that happens he could use Wolverine's body and make him stab his nuts. The pain would make Wolverine pass out.....................

throwback!


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> And when Wolverine gets tired, then what? Sasori will last longer then Wolverine.



It takes wolverine days before he even starts to tire, can sasori's chakra last that long, and do you have evidence to support your answer? And Sasori's comments on how much chakra a jutsu takes proves he can't last forever.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> You are aware, that Wolverine has enough stamina to keep on running for days?


You are aware that Sasori is a puppet and has infinte stamina? (But maybe not chakra)


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

Mocktrust-Ignis said:


> ------------------------
> Before that happens he could use Wolverine's body and make him stab his nuts. The pain would make Wolverine pass out.....................
> 
> throwback!



Wolverine just got his dick shot off in a NA comic, lol.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> It takes wolverine days before he even starts to tire, can sasori's chakra last that long, and do you have evidence to support your answer? And Sasori's comments on how much chakra a jutsu takes proves he can't last forever.


How does that proof anything? Thats like Sasori saying "My jutsu takes chakra..." so that means he's about to run out of it? bullcrap man. bullcrap... Sasori dumps Wolverine in the ocean and keeps him there. Sasori wins via ring out


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> You are aware that Sasori is a puppet and has infinte stamina? (But maybe not chakra)



He controls his _puppet body_ using _chakra_ strings, if he runs out of chakra he's fucked.

If his chakra was unlimited he would not have to worry about how much of it a jutsu uses.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 29, 2007)

Mocktrust-Ignis said:


> ...
> This is a throwback thread from the old days! So I'm just going to make a quick comment and then let the fun continue. Sasori can control wolverine the same way Chiyo controlled Sakura. Therefore Sasori attaches his chakra strings to wolverine and has fun................------------------ please continue God Itachi.



That was voluntary if they could do it to everyone they wouldn't need puppets now would they.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> He controls his _puppet body_ using _chakra_ strings, if he runs out of chakra he's fucked.
> 
> If his chakra was unlimited he would not have to worry about how much of it a jutsu uses.


When has he expressed concern where has actions are synced with it? Sure he said he would run out with chakra? What did he do? Keep on using heavy jutsu, nothing happened. Sasori showed no sign of fatigue, if Kishi wanted to make it so he did, he would've just made Sasori get tired, but he didn't. 

Why would using chakra strings take up chakra anyway? Its not like you have to keep on constantly producing chakra, you use it onces and thats it. Unless they tear (Which can't happen since Wolverine cannot cut them)


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 29, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Wolverine just got his dick shot off in a NA comic, lol.



....
Sasori still has other avenues he can exploit, such as Wolverine's backdoor........:amazed


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

sas has limits too... Wolv can just keep going to the fight is over.... His body wouldn't let him die even if he wanted too...For the most part... If wolv can come back from a nitro explosion and from having metal being ripped out of his body..Just to make his healing factor stronger...Then yea..


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

Mocktrust-Ignis said:


> ....
> Sasori still has other avenues he can exploit, such as Wolverine's backdoor........:amazed


Do you really think cheap shots like those would  work on him?


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> When has he expressed concern where has actions are synced with it? Sure he said he would run out with chakra? What did he do? Keep on using heavy jutsu, nothing happened. Sasori showed no sign of fatigue, if Kishi wanted to make it so he did, he would've just made Sasori get tired, but he didn't.
> 
> Why would using chakra strings take up chakra anyway? Its not like you have to keep on constantly producing chakra, you use it onces and thats it. Unless they tear (Which can't happen since Wolverine cannot cut them)



The fact that he mentioned concern about his chakra pool means it's not infinite, if he is fighting an opponent like wolverine he will most likely end up expending all his chakra before wolverine dies.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

lol for the fact that god said that he doesnt read comic..shows he doesnt know what he is talking about.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd have to say Wolverine wins this one.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> The fact that he mentioned concern about his chakra pool means it's not infinite, if he is fighting an opponent like wolverine he will most likely end up expending all his chakra before wolverine dies.


Still not going to change that Sasori would win via Ring out or Knock out. Besides, Its more likely that Wolverine (A human) would run out of stamina then Sasori (a puppet) would. Even if he does run out of chakra, he just transfers to a new puppet, good as new. 

Wolverine will lose.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

You're using the term, human, loosely...


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

umm... just by jumping bopdy doesnt recharge huis chakra.... and if it does give me scan that prove it...

If he is able to fight a person like the hulk who would  kill sas in matter of mins....then yea...

Also in all right wolv isnt human...He is a homosuperior  = mutant.

If he was a human he would of died 100 years ago.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Still not changing how Sasori will just drag Wolverine in the ocean and leave him there. Sasori wins.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Still not going to change that Sasori would win via Ring out or Knock out. Besides, Its more likely that Wolverine (A human) would run out of stamina then Sasori (a puppet) would. Even if he does run out of chakra, he just transfers to a new puppet, good as new.
> 
> Wolverine will lose.



I will agree if you ,
a.) Show me scans of Sasori completely encasing someone in sand
b.) Show me proof that Sasori's chakra can outlast Wolverines stamina
c.) Show me where the OP said ring out counts as a lose.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

;lol  wolv would just grab sas and they both sink.... Wolv would win.... Because he can fight under water.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> I will agree if you ,
> a.) Show me scans of Sasori completely encasing someone in sand
> b.) Show me proof that Sasori's chakra can outlast Wolverines stamina
> c.) Show me where the OP said ring out counts as a lose.


a.) It can be done, Sasori can control magnetism, which can control Iron, which can be manipulated. He hasn't actually done it though, just like Wolverine hasn't actually regenerated from every kind of poison

b.) Show me proof that Wolverine can outlast Sasori? Wolverine has gotten tired before, Sasori, however, has never gotten tired, cannot feel pain, doesn't have to eat, sleep, breath, etc. 

c.) Ring Out/Knock Out/Kill always count as a loss unless the OP says otherwise.

helpmenow, Sasori would use Iron Sand to do it, so no grabbing anyone. Wolverine will be underwater forever.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> a.) It can be done, Sasori can control magnetism, which can control Iron, which can be manipulated. He hasn't actually done it though, just like Wolverine hasn't actually regenerated from every kind of poison.*I didn't say explanation, I said scans, and we already proved that he has lasted against stronger poisons.*
> 
> b.) Show me proof that Wolverine can outlast Sasori? Wolverine has gotten tired before, Sasori, however, has never gotten tired, cannot feel pain, doesn't have to eat, sleep, breath, etc. *I did, it was in those links you were busy ignoring. And you still haven't shown me my proof of Sasori's "unlimited chakra pool."*
> 
> ...



..........


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

just like gara cant co ntrol wet sand... He wouldnt be able to control wet iron sand.... Show me proof that he can.... 

Show me proof that he can contol metal out side of the iron sand... It like saying gaara can control any type of earth.... 

Also thats not even sas power..Its the thirds power..Take away the puppet he loses that power....


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

Link removed)  compare his power level and the other onces... marvel uns is allot stonger then narutos...


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> .I didn't say explanation, I said scans, and we already proved that he has lasted against stronger poisons.


When did you provide a scan saying he's immune to all poisons?



> I did, it was in those links you were busy ignoring. And you still haven't shown me my proof of Sasori's "unlimited chakra pool."


Sasori has unlimited stamina,  stamina can be converted into chakra. So he has unlimited chakra. He was obviously talking about the puppets chakra (Since he probably uses the puppets chakra, since he needs its special chakra to convert to magnetism)



> The OP said knockout, nothing about ringout.


Ok, then Sasori just flings him under the ocean and keeps him there, he will eventually get knocked out. Sasori wins.



> Or until he runs out of chakra.


Too bad he won't. Scan of it saying Wolverine can fight for 3 days please (I don't want links, just post the scan)


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

If you won't accept 4 links all telling you the same thing, then I can't help you seeing as I don't have every wolverine comic on hand. But just to make my point, how many links, and or scans did you post saying Sasori has unlimited chakra?


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

lol sas is as strong as his puppets.. Wolv would turn all that shit to fire wood... Wolv was able to out live all the other Xmen for a reason.  

If you dont know how poison works.... Then you just dont understand..

Poison works by destroying the internal organs..Brain cells heart cells blood cells..etc... Wolv anti bodys can heal any damage caused to them... Allot faster then a normal person...  If a  poison get in to his system..His body will destroy the poison before it can cause any real problems... It might get him sick alittle bit..But nothing fatal in the long run...  If wolv can recover from the post i showed...Then that means his crappy 3 day poison will not effect him.... .


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

was it just me or did I read somewhere that someone stated kimimaro to be stronger than wolverine?




*Spoiler*: __ 





HHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH HAHAHAHAHHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHHAH HAHAHAHAHAHAH :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:roflHAHAHAHAHA  HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lol sas is as strong as his puppets.. Wolv would turn all that shit to fire wood... Wolv was able to out live all the other Xmen for a reason.
> 
> If you dont know how poison works.... Then you just dont understand..
> 
> Poison works by destroying the internal organs..Brain cells heart cells blood cells..etc... Wolv anti bodys can heal any damage caused to them... Allot faster then a normal person...  If a  poison get in to his system..His body will destroy the poison before it can cause any real problems... It might get him sick alittle bit..But nothing fatal in the long run...  If wolv can recover from the post i showed...Then that means his crappy 3 day poison will not effect him.... .


Just give me a scan and I'll shut up, not a link, just post an image of it saying he's immune to all poison. 



> But just to make my point, how many links, and or scans did you post saying Sasori has unlimited chakra


What does unlimited chakra have to do with anything? Sasori doesn't need unlimited chakra to keep Wolverine in the ocean, its called gravity and pressure, onces Sasori puts him down there, pressure and gravity will keep him there. Sasori won't even need to do anything.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Just give me a scan and I'll shut up, not a link, just post an image of it saying he's immune to all poison.
> 
> 
> What does unlimited chakra have to do with anything? Sasori doesn't need unlimited chakra to keep Wolverine in the ocean, its called gravity and pressure, onces Sasori puts him down there, pressure and gravity will keep him there. Sasori won't even need to do anything.



He needs chakra to keep the iron sand together with magnetic force, or else it will all fall apart. When that happens Wolverine is gonna climb out the lake and hack him to pieces.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Just give me a scan and I'll shut up, not a link, just post an image of it saying he's immune to all poison.
> 
> 
> What does unlimited chakra have to do with anything? Sasori doesn't need unlimited chakra to keep Wolverine in the ocean, its called gravity and pressure, onces Sasori puts him down there, pressure and gravity will keep him there. Sasori won't even need to do anything.


LOL  the links are just as good as the scans. You just wont accpet it because you are grasping as straws.... 

Sas iron sand isnt stronger then wolv Adam's bones... Adam is stronger then iron..Which have been shown millions of times... 

do you think the abblity of wolv can recoving of losing all of his internal organs and skin... Is weaker then a few poisons... LOL


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> He needs chakra to keep the iron sand together with magnetic force, or else it will all fall apart. When that happens Wolverine is gonna climb out the lake and hack him to pieces.


Lake? Wolverine will be in the bottom of the ocean, pressure and gravity will keep him there. Wolverine will be knocked out in the bottom of the ocean, but won't die because of his regen. Sasori will win, just face it. 



> LOL the links are just as good as the scans. You just wont accpet it because you are grasping as straws....
> 
> Sas iron sand isnt stronger then wolv Adam's bones... Adam is stronger then iron..Which have been shown millions of times...
> 
> do you think the abblity of wolv can recoving of losing all of his internal organs and skin... Is weaker then a few poisons... LOL


Links aren't as good as scans, because links can be wrong, scans cannot be. If its true then just post the scan, its that simple.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Lake? Wolverine will be in the bottom of the ocean, pressure and gravity will keep him there. Wolverine will be knocked out in the bottom of the ocean, but won't die because of his regen. Sasori will win, just face it.
> 
> 
> Links aren't as good as scans, because links can be wrong, scans cannot be. If its true then just post the scan, its that simple.



Since when was there an entire ocean at the place Sasori fought Chiyo? There was a little lake at the entrance and that was it. If 4 scans are telling you the same thing it's most likely true.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

4 links saying the same thing isnt wrong.
Also not true wolv can swim.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Since when was there an entire ocean at the place Sasori fought Chiyo? There was a little lake at the entrance and that was it. If 4 scans are telling you the same thing it's most likely true.


Yeah, but there is always water underground, he would be crushed and crushed to the bottom of the earth <_<. Ok, but yeah, he will still drown at the bottom of the lake and eventually be knocked out, so Sasori wins. 

Worse case scenario Sasori has to put Iron Sand in Wolverine, and basically Sasori takes control of him, so Sasori wins be default.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

also show me a scan that shows poison is dangerest then being blown up..... and having all your skin and organs removed.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Yeah, but there is always water underground, he would be crushed and crushed to the bottom of the earth <_<. Ok, but yeah, he will still drown at the bottom of the lake and eventually be knocked out, so Sasori wins.
> 
> Worse case scenario Sasori has to put Iron Sand in Wolverine, and basically Sasori takes control of him, so Sasori wins be default.


 show me how he can do it.. scan please.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> show me how he can do it.. scan please.


Uhm, I don't need to show you a scan, he just directs the Iron Sand to logan's mouth and puts it in there forcefully. Then after that its over. Sasori wins. Logan can't do anything to get it out, if he tries to cut himself, he will just regenerate, the Iron Sand will be too heavy and he won't even be able to lift himself up, plus the poison. 

Sasori wins. It will be a hard and tedious battle for Sasori, but he will win in the end without injury. If you want to spite me, then you should make Iceman vs. Sasori, since its clear who will win that one <_<


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

rip what out???  his jaw his mouth??? his head?? you still havent shown that iron can beat adam.......his skin will recover... and rebuild..... 


Can you show me anything that can cause every cell of his body would be destroyed  by sas??


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Yeah, but there is always water underground, he would be crushed and crushed to the bottom of the earth <_<. Ok, but yeah, he will still drown at the bottom of the lake and eventually be knocked out, so Sasori wins.
> 
> Worse case scenario Sasori has to put Iron Sand in Wolverine, and basically Sasori takes control of him, so Sasori wins be default.



No wolverine will not drown, we have been over this before, and can you show me a link or scan for Sasori doing that? Hell, can you show me a link or scan for Sasori doing half the shit you say he can?


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> No wolverine will not drown, we have been over this before, and can you show me a link or scan for Sasori doing that? Hell, can you show me a link or scan for Sasori doing half the shit you say he can?


Why wouldn't Sasori be able to do these things? Since when could Wolverine breath under water? Sasori doing those things is just basic maniuplation of matter, anyone who could maniplate things such as Gaara and others can do it.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Why wouldn't Sasori be able to do these things? Since when could Wolverine breath under water? Sasori doing those things is just basic maniuplation of matter, anyone who could maniplate things such as Gaara and others can do it.



Since he managed to survive without lungs like I showed you before. It's really not manipulating matter though, he's manipulating a magnetic field, it's just a wee bit different, and yes I'm still gonna need scans or links.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 29, 2007)

Retarded comment of the year
Wood>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Adamantium


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Since he managed to survive without lungs like I showed you before. It's really not manipulating matter though, he's manipulating a magnetic field, it's just a wee bit different, and yes I'm still gonna need scans or links.


He will just put the Iron Sand in his body, the additional weight will be too heavy for Wolverine to pick himself up with, because of this, it will be a win for Sasori. Not to mention that fact that the Iron Sand is poisoned and that Sasori could still control the Iron Sand from inside of his body, making Wolverine a puppet.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

AJpinecrest2 said:


> Retarded comment of the year
> Wood>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Adamantium


Too bad Sasori is made out of metal. (Hence the SFX: "Clink")


----------



## Power16 (Sep 29, 2007)

Adamantium is the greatest of metal.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

sasori is clearly not made out of metal
even if it was, it would not be adamantium and wolverine still slices through them like butter


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> He will just put the Iron Sand in his body, the additional weight will be too heavy for Wolverine to pick himself up with, because of this, it will be a win for Sasori. Not to mention that fact that the Iron Sand is poisoned and that Sasori could still control the Iron Sand from inside of his body, making Wolverine a puppet.



Give me scans, not you making up cool powers for your favorite character.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

now, sasori has putted iron sand between other pupets joints, that's true, but he couldn't controll the pupets he pumped with iron.

And sasori's magnetism is nothing as refined as being able to control magnetic fields at that level, he is not going to win against someone who faces up a guy that can kill you using the iron in your own blood

plus, you haven't prooved he can use metal outside his sand


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Give me scans, not you making up cool powers for your favorite character.


Its not a power... how is using an exist power a new power? All he is doing is just putting Iron sand in Wolverine's mouth forcefully. If you think thats a new power, then well, I feel sorry for you.



> sasori is clearly not made out of metal
> even if it was, it would not be adamantium and wolverine still slices through them like butter


Sasori is made out of metal, why would he make himself out of wood? His puppets may be of metal, but himself is clearly made of some metal. Not that it would matter since Sasori would be out of range adn it wouldn't matter what he is


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> now, sasori has putted iron sand between other pupets joints, that's true, but he couldn't controll the pupets he pumped with iron.
> 
> And sasori's magnetism is nothing as refined as being able to control magnetic fields at that level, he is not going to win against someone who faces up a guy that can kill you using the iron in your own blood
> 
> plus, you haven't prooved he can use metal outside his sand


There is nothing to prove, Magnetism affects most metals, Sandaime Kazekage has two abilities, the first to convert chakra into magnetic force, the 2nd to create a iron substance out of his mouth. He uses both of these powers together to control the Iron Sand and attack and such. 

Why wouldn't Sasori be able to use magnetism to affect other metals. Anyway, Sasori still fills Wolverine up with Iron Sand and good game for him.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm telling you to show me scans of him doing anything like that. Is it that hard to understand?


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> I'm telling you to show me scans of him doing anything like that. Is it that hard to understand?


I'm telling you that he hasn't done it before, but it is within Sasori's ability. Just like Wolverine is not immune to all poisons, but we are assuming that he will be immune to Sasori's.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> I'm telling you that *he hasn't done it before*, but it is within Sasori's ability. Just like Wolverine is not immune to all poisons, but we are assuming that he will be immune to Sasori's.



Kay, I'm done thats all I needed you to say.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Kay, I'm done thats all I needed you to say.


He also hasn't gained immunity from Sasori's poison. Too. Sasori wins.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Lol since when does Sasori have Regen?


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 29, 2007)

Idk the a tough one but I'll guess I'll go with sasori


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Lol since when does Sasori have Regen?


I meant poison, but if Sasori gets broken, he can put himself back together, and/or change puppets. So ha. Wolverine loses. Oh well.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> I meant poison, but if Sasori gets broken, he can put himself back together, and/or change puppets. So ha. Wolverine loses. Oh well.



LOL ok, if you think so.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> LOL ok, if you think so.


Concession Accepted. *leaves thread*


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

lol ...first thing if he tried to shove iron sand in his mouth..His body would push it out..Like he does with metals... His body has allways tried to pushed out the adam but cant since it bonded to his bones....  Sand wouldnt be a problem...

Also yes wolv has an cure for the poison it called his mutant healing factor.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> I meant poison, but if Sasori gets broken, he can put himself back together, and/or change puppets. So ha. Wolverine loses. Oh well.



ok what is he going to do when wolv completely destroys all of puppet?...He cant hope in to broken puppets..... And once when he realize that he can hope to other bodys..He will kill the heart.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lol ...first thing if he tried to shove iron sand in his mouth..His body would push it out..Like he does with metals... His body has allways tried to pushed out the adam but cant since it bonded to his bones....  Sand wouldnt be a problem...
> 
> Also yes wolv has an cure for the poison it called his mutant healing factor.


Yeah except, the Iron Sand is magnetic, so it would stick to the Adamantium bones and would not come out, ever. Wolverine will be too heavy and will just sit there because he isn't strong enough to support all of the additional weight.

Not to mention that he would be inthe air anyway, so Wolverine will never even touch Sasori.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes don't you know Sasori can fly like superman.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Yeah except, the Iron Sand is magnetic, so it would stick to the Adamantium bones and would not come out, ever. Wolverine will be too heavy and will just sit there because he isn't strong enough to support all of the additional weight.
> 
> Not to mention that he would be inthe air anyway, so Wolverine will never even touch Sasori.



lol that wont work man...  Wolv would push it out of his body..The sand isnt mag's... The chakra is...  Plus he does not have unlimited amount of chakra ...


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Yes don't you know Sasori can fly like superman.


scan proof??? If he was able to fly he would of been flying with mouth guy.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lol that wont work man...  Wolv would push it out of his body..The sand isnt mag's... The chakra is...  Plus he does not have unlimited amount of chakra ...


When has Wolverine pushed metal out from his body? Scans? He doesn't need chakra since the magnetic iron would stick to admaentium bone.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 29, 2007)

it was a joke!


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Yea helpmenow, you need scans because God Itachi supports all his claims with scans.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Yea helpmenow, you need scans because God Itachi supports all his claims with scans.


Yeah, except my claims are not unreasonable, why wouldn't Sasori be able to shove Iron Sand up Wolverine's throat? Care to explain?


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

look it simple  the third is just like gaara... they both control ... They cant control other type of earth types... Gaara cant earth bend just like the third cant metal bend.... that it..

If he tried to incase wolv with sand.. he can just wait ti out till he lose out powers.....


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> look it simple  the third is just like gaara... they both control ... They cant control other type of earth types... Gaara cant earth bend just like the third cant metal bend.... that it..
> 
> If he tried to incase wolv with sand.. he can just wait ti out till he lose out powers.....


Whats wrong with you? The Sandaime Kazekage's ability is to control magnetism, he as already been shown to be able to maniplulate iron, and he could do that with other metals. Whats so special about Wolverine that Sasori can't clog Wolverine with Iron Sand, making him too heavy and unable to lift himself up. 

Sasori wins.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Yeah, except my claims are not unreasonable, why wouldn't Sasori be able to shove Iron Sand up Wolverine's throat? Care to explain?


watch X men first movie..He did it there.  plus in a few other comic which i cant find...  


Also you never support any claims you made..you just pulling things out of your ass.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> watch X men first movie..He did it there.  plus in a few other comic which i cant find...
> 
> 
> Also you never support any claims you made..you just pulling things out of your ass.


Me saying that Sasori could control the weather would be pulling things out of my ass, saying he could clog Wolverine with Iron Sand is completely possible.

X-Men movies aren't canon, and we aren't using that version anyway.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Yeah, except *my claims are not unreasonable*, why wouldn't Sasori be able to shove Iron Sand up Wolverine's throat? Care to explain?



All of a sudden Sasori can exert enough force to crush adamantium, and thats not unreasonable? LOL, God Itachi's Sasori is the new Jplaya Itachi.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Whats wrong with you? The Sandaime Kazekage's ability is to control magnetism, he as already been shown to be able to maniplulate iron, and he could do that with other metals. Whats so special about Wolverine that Sasori can't clog Wolverine with Iron Sand, making him too heavy and unable to lift himself up.
> 
> Sasori wins.


if he was able to control metals why didnt he control the throwning knifes and stuff like that?? He couldnt ..

he cant control other metals. 



> The Third had a special genetic trait that allowed him to convert his chakra into magnetic forces. This ability, based on the jutsu used by the previous host of Shukaku, allowed him to control iron powder to create his Iron Sand (砂鉄, Satetsu?). While it is unknown if this was a kekkei genkai, Sasori was able to retain the ability when converting the Third into a puppet and added poison to the Iron Sand to increase its lethality. Sasori was able to shoot the Iron sand like bullets as Iron Sand Drizzle (砂鉄時雨, Satetsu Shigure?), as well as use Iron Sand World Order (砂鉄界法, Satetsu Kaihō?) to create an expanding sphere of spikes that engulfs the entire area it is used in.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> All of a sudden Sasori can exert enough force to crush adamantium, and thats not unreasonable? LOL, God Itachi's Sasori is the new Jplaya Itachi.


When did I say that Sasori could exert enough force to destroyt Adamantium? I said that Sasori could clog Wolverine with Iron Sand and it would stick to his bones via Magnetism and Wolverine would be too heavy to pick himself up and therefore Sasori would win because Wolverine cannot fight.



> if he was able to control metals why didnt he control the throwning knifes and stuff like that?? He couldnt ..
> 
> he cant control other metals.


The Sandaime Kazekage was not out when Sakura threw knives..


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Me saying that Sasori could control the weather would be pulling things out of my ass, saying he could clog Wolverine with Iron Sand is completely possible.
> 
> X-Men movies aren't canon, and we aren't using that version anyway.


you saying that iron can break  adam....which it cant... It been shown...


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> When did I say that Sasori could exert enough force to destroyt Adamantium? I said that Sasori could clog Wolverine with Iron Sand and it would stick to his bones via Magnetism and Wolverine would be too heavy to pick himself up and therefore Sasori would win because Wolverine cannot fight.
> 
> 
> The Sandaime Kazekage was not out when Sakura threw knives..


it never been shown in ether books that iron sand can stick to other metals.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> it never been shown in ether books that iron sand can stick to other metals.


Its magnetic.. of course it would stick.. wow.. 



> you saying that iron can break adam....which it cant... It been shown...


When did I say that?


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Adamantium isn't light you know, wolverine is pretty mobile with it stuck to his bones, so I really don't see some Iron shavings stuck to his bones slowing him down.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Adamantium isn't light you know, wolverine is pretty mobile with it stuck to his bones, so I really don't see some Iron shavings stuck to his bones slowing him down.


Iron Sand can be compressed, so it will weigh ALOT, probably around 2 + tons, which is Wolverines' limit, so he won't be able to move.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> if he was able to control metals why didnt he control the throwning knifes and stuff like that?? He couldnt ..
> 
> he cant control other metals.



Yes, he could.

He could control iron and steel weapons as stated, because his power is magnetic force, as stated. Now, Narutoverse seems limited to ninja using only steel or iron for their gear. But that doesn't mean that he's limited to controlling only steel and iron either. Any metal that can be influenced by magnetic force, he can manipulate it.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

No I think it will weight 500 pounds tops, your not the only one who can pull numbers out of a hat.

@Dark ascendant: It takes real powerful magnetism to control adamantium, that level of control has not been shown from sasori.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> No I think it will weight 500 pounds tops, your not the only one who can pull numbers out of a hat.


Alright, but at this point, Wolverine will be way to slow to do anything, Sasori would still win because Sasori won't be able to be touched.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Until he runs out of chakra from making the magnetic field he uses to control the iron, then he is a sitting duck.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Sasori can win if he ringouts Wolverine by tossing him into the ocean or something. He might be able to win by KO if he uses the sand to suffocate him. Other than that, Sasori loses due to attrition.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

OP never said ringout counts as a lost though, I don't think. And suffocation won't work for reasons already stated.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> OP never said ringout counts as a lost though, I don't think. And suffocation won't work for reasons already stated.



I don't mean choking him. I mean shoving that sand physically down his throat and immobilizing him from the inside.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

OK then what? Keep in ming the incredible healing factor 616 Wolverine has, being able to regenerate from bone.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 29, 2007)

KO counts as a win, in this fight, meaning even if he can't permanently kill Wolverine, he can basically use the sand like shrapnel and rip his viscera to pieces. As long as Wolverine is down and out for a threecount, it doesn't matter if his regeneration pieces him back together.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> OK then what? Keep in ming the incredible healing factor 616 Wolverine has, being able to regenerate from bone.


Well he would weigh way to much to even move, and Sasori would be able to control Wolverine, so ja.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> *Well he would weigh way to much to even move,* and Sasori would be able to control Wolverine, so ja.



Considering that you don't even know how much the iron wieghs thats a bad argument.

@Darklyre: It could work, but, as silly as an argument this is, what if he keeps his mouth shut?


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Its magnetic.. of course it would stick.. wow..
> 
> 
> When did I say that?


you said that sas would cut his head off..... How can he do that when his bone has ADam..that what you was talking about cutting the Adam bone to take off his head.




Dark Ascendant said:


> Yes, he could.
> 
> He could control iron and steel weapons as stated, because his power is magnetic force, as stated. Now, Narutoverse seems limited to ninja using only steel or iron for their gear. But that doesn't mean that he's limited to controlling only steel and iron either. Any metal that can be influenced by magnetic force, he can manipulate it.


lol that still wont help him with wolv bones...

wolv can over power sas.. He can try to kill him but it will be for nothing... His chakra is limited hell he getting weaker during the fight.




Darklyre said:


> Sasori can win if he ringouts Wolverine by tossing him into the ocean or something. He might be able to win by KO if he uses the sand to suffocate him. Other than that, Sasori loses due to attrition.


there is no ocean around the battle field..Plus wolv fought the sub mer a few times under water and fought pretty damn well...



Darklyre said:


> I don't mean choking him. I mean shoving that sand physically down his throat and immobilizing him from the inside.[/QUOTE that would slow him down...But not kill him...He would be able to come back after his body move the metal out of his body.
> 
> plus d oyou think he would allow sas to do anything like that.. Plus he hasnt been shown to be able to do it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

The techniques you are stating from sasori are things that he has never shown, it takes alot more of a magnetic power to tweak adamantium than iron. And Sasori hasn't shown any kind of finesse, only Gaara like jutsus.
He had more than plenty of chances to use his enemies metal against him, he could have even stolen chiobo's arm wich he didn't
An S rank making a mistake of those
I don't think so
We have to accept the magnetism is restricted to the iron sand
There is only one technique on sasorie's repertoire that represents trouble for wolverine, that one thing that he actually hits sakura with.
It's not gonna kill him, but it _could_ pin him.
Those massive blocks are easly dodgeable by wolvies, and the bullets are a non factor, he can shrug that damage off of them.
Sasori is never going to pull _that_ trick straight off, or even if he does, wolvie realises he is being poisoned, pulls a sakura, and smashes the Kazekage.
Then with his highten sense of smell, he realises there is meat, and kills sasori

Sasori will loose


----------



## scipioafricanus (Sep 29, 2007)

Proof that sasori can control mangestism through the sandaimes puppets fro those who where saying he could only control the iron sand. 

Yes, he could.

in the above link chiyo says that iron and steel weapons are futile against the sandaime puppet because of his ability to control magnetism. This clearly shows that wolverines main offensive weapon, his claws are useless against sasori when he uses the 3rd's puppet. Sasori will win by the simple fact that as soon as the 3rd uses his magnetism abilities he will be able to control wolverine, if he has enough magnetism to mold iron sand into figures weighing serveral tons wolverine is a piece of cake. 
 I will admit that he cannot kill him but he can use magnetism to send him flying very very far way and thus wining by default.

Yes, he could.

The above like is also proof that sasori can fly, using to those blades on his back, the manga is not very clear but the animations shows it very cleary.

So there two things stated in this thread that sasori couldn't do, i have proven that he can.

Another thing mangneto cannot control the iron in your blood, maybe in some twisted comic universe, but the iron in your blood (in the heam group) is the reduced form of iron (fe2+) which has lost two electrons and IS THEREFORE NOT MAGNETIC. Poeple should get thier facts right.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Whatever Sasori was doing there it sure as hell wasn't flying, or did you not see him propped up on that pole? And controlling adamantium with magnetism is just a wee bit harder than controlling iron shavings.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

It's not easly magnetic, but, magneto has done it, his powers allow him to do so

Just because Chiobo said it, does not make it cannon, since sakura and chiobo were full of metal and Kazekage did not do anything about it. Why oh why wouldn't sasori rip chiobo's arm off?
Wolverine, full of experience fighting the likes of magneto is not going to loose against the pokemon version
What stops him from doing the same thing as sakura?


----------



## scipioafricanus (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL, do you admit that adementium is magnetic? 

Are you trying to tell me magnetism can distingiush between  metals. Simple is is NO!!!!!!!!

The only difference is the size of the object and the strenght of the magnet. As i said before if sasori could turn iron sand into those shapes, controlling wolverine/admentium(sp?) is gonna be far easier


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

So you think Sasori can control the hardest known metal in the Marvelverse as easy as he can control metal shavings?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

How does sasori even know that wolverine has metal
Wolves can smell his heart, but how is sasori getting that advantage?

Wolverine pulls a sakura and wins


----------



## scipioafricanus (Sep 29, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> It's not easly magnetic, but, magneto has done it, his powers allow him to do so
> 
> Just because Chiobo said it, does not make it cannon, since sakura and chiobo were full of metal and Kazekage did not do anything about it. Why oh why wouldn't sasori rip chiobo's arm off?
> Wolverine, full of experience fighting the likes of magneto is not going to loose against the pokemon version
> What stops him from doing the same thing as sakura?



Because sakura does not have a skeleton made of metal?

And sasori did not rip chiyo's hand of, the iron sand clogs up the joints, this is why sasoris parents puppets and chiyo hand became unuseable when sasori used iron sand, the joints could not move due to them being clogged up by the iron sand. It wasn't because they where made of metal. Chiyo's hand like is made of wood. Only the weapns on the puppets are made of metal

and i am telling you sasoris puppet body can fly, go check the anime, in that panel in the link i showed you he is flying.


----------



## scipioafricanus (Sep 29, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> How does sasori even know that wolverine has metal
> Wolves can smell his heart, but how is sasori getting that advantage?
> 
> Wolverine pulls a sakura and wins



Sasori doesn't need to know wolverine is made/has a skeleton  of metal. Just like a kunia/metalic object wolverine will be attracted to it. Plus if he is dumb enough to pull out his claws that would be a dead give away.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

scipioafricanus said:


> Proof that sasori can control mangestism through the sandaimes puppets fro those who where saying he could only control the iron sand.
> 
> It took only one speech bubble to state otherwise, however.
> 
> ...


adam is a metal that sas wouldnt even know about.. And it really hard to mag..A normal mag wont effect wolv.. The only reason why megneto worked because he is the master of metal..He can control any type of metal...

Also that not flying..It two thing it ether he used the rope to swing or he used it as a spring board in to the air..Thats not flying just a super jump...



Swajio said:


> Considering that you don't even know how much the iron wieghs thats a bad argument.
> 
> @Darklyre: It could work, but, as silly as an argument this is, what if he keeps his mouth shut?


also no ... adam is hard to mag then  iron..Iron is a common element in the univ... Also it is easlyt mag...Why els do you think he cant control other metals..

Also just because she said metal wont work on it..Doesnt mean he can control it..All it means is that his skin might have a defence for normal metal blades something wolv doesnt have... His blades are not normal...

Also just wanted to point this out.. The human puppets are not made of metal ..for the most part they are leather.... Human skin and bones...With some metal to keep there joints and such...


----------



## scipioafricanus (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> So you think Sasori can control the hardest known metal in the Marvelverse as easy as he can control metal shavings?



Dude in  terms of magnetism metal is metal. Like i said before magnetism doesn't discriminate between metals as LONG AS THE METAL IS MAGNETIC. Which admentium has been shown to have very strong magnetic propeties.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

So if magnetism is magnetism can I pull steel using a fridge magnet? It's too dense he wouldn't be able to control it, most likely the puppet sticks to wolvy from the electro magnetic field.


----------



## scipioafricanus (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> So if magnetism is magnetism can I pull steel using a fridge magnet? It's too dense he wouldn't be able to control it, most likely the puppet sticks to wolvy from the electro magnetic field.



 I said metal is metal as long as it ismagnetic. I didn't say magnetism is magnetism. If you actually bothered it read my previous posts i already talked about the size of objects and the strenght of the magnet. 

  It seems you didn't even bother to read my posts, and even if you did you cannot comprehend them, so you have resulted to pulling stuff out of your back side and saying that i stated them.

 I already said that since sasori could mold the sand into large object (way bigger than wolverine) using the sandaimes magnestism, mean the 3rds puppet can exert a magnetic force to mold something with the density of sand into metal object then he could use the same force to control a much smaller object which is wolverine.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

I read you post and my response was, clearly moving light particles of iron requires less magnetic force than bending and contorting adamantium, but maybe you didn't understand. So unless you have some proof of Sasori being able to control a straight block of adamantium, that point is null.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> So if magnetism is magnetism can I pull steel using a fridge magnet? It's too dense he wouldn't be able to control it, most likely the puppet sticks to wolvy from the electro magnetic field.



Does Wolfie's skeleton outweigh giant multi-ton blocks of iron?


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

That would depend, can you tell me how much that block of iron weighed without pulling numbers out of thin air?


----------



## scipioafricanus (Sep 29, 2007)

Lol for the love of god.

Look i have said, and i am saying again. Sasori molds metal sand particels into large objects and is then able to control these and attack with them. He is able to control those large blocks of of iron.

Ok do you aggree that adamantium is magnetic and therefore will be attracted by a magnetic force?

Sasori can move those large blocks of iron around as one solid mass, which are way larger in size than than wolverines adamantium skeleton with the same magnetic force.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Yet they are still far less dense and thus weigh less proportionately so unless you can tell me how much they weigh in comparison to pure adamantium the point is null.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> That would depend, can you tell me how much that block of iron weighed without pulling numbers out of thin air?



would be pretty hard. I cannot exactly remember the density of iron, evne then we would need to judge the mass of the of that iron and then multiply it by a reasonable amount in order to make an accurate assumption as to the size of the iron blocks. wether he could control wolverine is questionable because we need to know how much metal is in wolverine's body.


----------



## scipioafricanus (Sep 29, 2007)

it's was really interesting to find out that true adamantium is made from chemical resins  "closely related to iron compounds" so adamantium like steel is an alloy of iron.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

scipioafricanus said:


> Sasori doesn't need to know wolverine is made/has a skeleton  of metal. Just like a kunia/metalic object wolverine will be attracted to it. Plus if he is dumb enough to pull out his claws that would be a dead give away.



1-He won't if he hasn't pulled the Kazekage yet, wich he rarely does
2-that didn't work for chiobo's arm, sakuras needles and the kunay casually laying around

And on adamantium
It is a metal, but it has only been magnetically afected by magneto
Magneto also has done feats like using magnetic forces on copper and iron, and he can rewrite computer sistems out of magnetic readings, not to mension even making magnetic shields
Kazekage's got nothing on that


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Yet you don't seem to grasp that it is far denser.


----------



## scipioafricanus (Sep 29, 2007)

Fair enough, but whats wolverine gonna kill him with? Once he lets out his claws it doesn't take a genius to figure out there are made of metal.


----------



## Tash (Sep 29, 2007)

Either this ends in a tie, or Sasori runs out of chakra and becomes a sitting duck pretty much.:/


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

wolverine has a heigntned sense of smell, he instantly figures out that his enemy is a pupet, but has a small meat heart
It's even more obvious for him


----------



## scipioafricanus (Sep 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Yet you don't seem to grasp that it is far denser.



But is the total density of the adamantium in wovlerine body greater than that in the iron objects that sasori controls?

if wovlverine is as dense as you say then he shouldn't be able to swim at all.

Plus i just posted a link showing that adamantium is in effect made out of iron compounds.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 29, 2007)

Wolverine only weight 300 pounds. Adamantium adds 105 to his weight.


----------



## Orion (Sep 29, 2007)

Sasori cant ko wolverine(hulk couldnt)hes not outlasting wolverine(fought for a day straight against omega red whos deathspores can preety much instantly kill a person)he cant out damage the healing factor(healed from a skeleton)and sure as hell isnt manipulating adamantium,how is sasori going to win.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 29, 2007)

By simply covering Wolderine in metal.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

like gaara did for kimimaro?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, but since Wolverine lacks the strength to bust out of an orb/block/anyothershape of iron he'll be there for awhile.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

scipioafricanus said:


> Dude in  terms of magnetism metal is metal. Like i said before magnetism doesn't discriminate between metals as LONG AS THE METAL IS MAGNETIC. Which admentium has been shown to have very strong magnetic propeties.


the only time i seen mag worked on adam..is with magneto.... i have seen him fight in junkyards where they had tried to use electro magnets to get him...it didnt work...
also there wasnt any thing shown that he can control other metals.... 



Dark Ascendant said:


> Does Wolfie's skeleton outweigh giant multi-ton blocks of iron?


No but can gaara move soild rocks???? no. They both share the basicly same powers.




scipioafricanus said:


> Lol for the love of god.
> 
> Look i have said, and i am saying again. Sasori molds metal sand particels into large objects and is then able to control these and attack with them. He is able to control those large blocks of of iron.
> 
> ...


They never said that he can control other metals...All the third did was to control the iron sand with his chakra mag field which is nothing compared to what magneto can do.. if he was able to do stuff he can do he would of used the other weapons from other ninja against them....Which he hasnt....  All the  old lady said was that knife and steel weapons wont work on him... They never said he can control it.... 

He might just have a chakra guard that stop throwing knifes or redirect them..

Garra can move large amount of sand... does that means he can move boulders and such???




scipioafricanus said:


> it's was really interesting to find out that true adamantium is made from chemical resins  "closely related to iron compounds" so adamantium like steel is an alloy of iron.


yes but it a stronger type of metal which takes allot of force to move with magnets...Normal  mags wont work on him.... It like you can take a fridge mag and put it on his forhead....



scipioafricanus said:


> Fair enough, but whats wolverine gonna kill him with? Once he lets out his claws it doesn't take a genius to figure out there are made of metal.


ok first what would he do with wolv metal..Also it took magneto years before he realized that he can tap in to wolv adam...


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Yes, but since Wolverine lacks the strength to bust out of an orb/block/anyothershape of iron he'll be there for awhile.


Wolv have bust throw adam boxes before....  His claws can slice thro almost any type of metal known to man..There is only adam it self that can slow him down..and some other metal that is from space that is stronger then it....


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> Wolv have bust throw adam boxes before....  His claws can slice thro almost any type of metal known to man..There is only adam it self that can slow him down..and some other metal that is from space that is stronger then it....



By a block of iron I don't mean an empty one. I'm saying he'll be covered in iron from head to toe, skin tight and the block will expand for a few feet.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

And do you think sentinels are made of paper?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 29, 2007)

He won't be able to move his arms, thus he won't be able to make any motions. At best he'll manage a *snikt* and nothing else before he passes out.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

yea but  sas isnt chakra powerful like other people.... His chakra does have limits.. Plus wolv would be able to figure something out..It wouldnt be the first time he been burried alive.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Sasori holds down Wolverine's limbs with Iron Sand, then clogs Wolverine with iron sand and fills his entire body with it, after that, Wolverine is basically another puppet of Sasori, after this, Sasori makes Wolverine kill himself and chop his head off. 

Sasori wins.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Sasori holds down Wolverine's limbs with Iron Sand, then clogs Wolverine with iron sand and fills his entire body with it, after that, Wolverine is basically another puppet of Sasori, after this, Sasori makes Wolverine kill himself and chop his head off.
> 
> Sasori wins.



No, just no.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Havoc said:


> No, just no.


What do you expect?


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Sasori holds down Wolverine's limbs with Iron Sand, then clogs Wolverine with iron sand and fills his entire body with it, after that, Wolverine is basically another puppet of Sasori, after this, Sasori makes Wolverine kill himself and chop his head off.
> 
> Sasori wins.



how would he get  wolv pin for the first places....And no he will not became a puppet for sas.

Wolv would try and try and try to kill him or pin him..Run out of chakra wolv will tear his ass up.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> What do you expect?



Even if he could somehow control Wolverine with his sand, Wolverine could just retract his claws.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> how would he get  wolv pin for the first places....And no he will not became a puppet for sas.
> 
> Wolv would try and try and try to kill him or pin him..Run out of chakra wolv will tear his ass up.


You say "run out of chakra" like Sasori will run out of chakra in an hour or soon, by the time Sasori runs out of chakra, Wolverine will be knocked out. Sasori floods Wolverine's organs with Iron Sand, and thats the end. 

Wolverine will be too heavy for him to even lift himself up, let alone move.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

Magneto had trouble control adam....how the hell would sas can???


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> You say "run out of chakra" like Sasori will run out of chakra in an hour or soon, by the time Sasori runs out of chakra, Wolverine will be knocked out. Sasori floods Wolverine's organs with Iron Sand, and thats the end.
> 
> Wolverine will be too heavy for him to even lift himself up, let alone move.


and you talkign about wolv like he is some punk off the street..With no powers what so ever..The guy fought the freaking pissed off hulk...Do you think sas can beat the hulk???? 

Also he can TRY TO flood his body with it..But he never shown the power to do it in the manga... So i doubt he has enough control over it to do it.... Its not that hard to make simple shapes with those sands..If he should any type of power like mags had..Then it would be a differnt story... Plus he cant win with one damn puppet.. What would happen when wolv slice it to bits?

Sakura takes allot of time to charge up her super punch chakra.. when wolv get close to him... It over he will not give him enough time to fall back.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

Eventually the sand will be pushed out of his body, albeit it might take awhile.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

hell i doubt that sas has enough control over the sand to do that....All he was able to do was basic shapes..Which isnt really impressive...compared to what wolv have fought in marvel vers...


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 29, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Even if he could somehow control Wolverine with his sand, Wolverine could just retract his claws.



he would have to break the magnetism keeping the claws out. He cannot even break gravity ( jump high enough or use enough force to send himself out of earth's gravitational power), magnetism>>>>> gravity.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Eventually the sand will be pushed out of his body, albeit it might take awhile.


Actually, it wouldn't, it would stick to Wolverine's bones, so it would be there forever. 



> and you talkign about wolv like he is some punk off the street..With no powers what so ever..The guy fought the freaking pissed off hulk...Do you think sas can beat the hulk????


What good is fighting the hulk if he got teared into 2 and did absoultely no damage to him? Jeez..



> Also he can TRY TO flood his body with it..But he never shown the power to do it in the manga... So i doubt he has enough control over it to do it.... Its not that hard to make simple shapes with those sands..If he should any type of power like mags had..Then it would be a differnt story... Plus he cant win with one damn puppet.. What would happen when wolv slice it to bits?


Never shown the power? Is something wrong with you? All he does is move the sand into Wolverine's mouth, how is that "never shown the power"?



> Sakura takes allot of time to charge up her super punch chakra.. when wolv get close to him... It over he will not give him enough time to fall back.


Too bad Sasori will be in the air while he is doing all of this. Wolverine won't even be able to fight Sasori, he will be too busy trying to defend himself, though that won't work either.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

SHOW ME PROVE THAT THE THIRD CAN CONTROL OTHER TYPE OF METAL BESIDE THE SAND IRON...


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Actually, it wouldn't, it would stick to Wolverine's bones, so it would be there forever.



Why would it stick to his bones?

Wtf are you talking about, seriously, I don't even think you know anymore.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Why would it stick to his bones?
> 
> Wtf are you talking about, seriously, I don't even think you know anymore.


The Iron Sand is magnetic.... Admantium is affected by magntism? The Iron sand would stick to his adamatium bones? 



> SHOW ME PROVE THAT THE THIRD CAN CONTROL OTHER TYPE OF METAL BESIDE THE SAND IRON...


Whats wrong with cloggin him with Iron? Besides, Sandaime can control any metal that is affected by magnetism, Iron Sand is just the only one that Sandaime Kazekage can create from his mouth.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 29, 2007)

All magnetic strengths are not the same.

His body would still push it out.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Actually, it wouldn't, it would stick to Wolverine's bones, so it would be there forever.
> 
> 
> What good is fighting the hulk if he got teared into 2 and did absoultely no damage to him? Jeez..
> ...


Show me proof that it would stay on his bones forever..GIVE ME A SCAN!!!!
The hulk did take damage out of his fight with wolv.. Also look at what happen after it..He was able to heal back together after it.... sas cant.

Show me proof that he is able to jam sand down is mouth.. 

Do you think wolv never fought someone who can fly??Also sas cant fly he used th cord as a spring to do a super jump..Show me proof that he is in the air for a long time doing attacks.

Wolv is a trained killer he has harness his powers for over 100 years.. Plus  years of training under the millatry and ninjatsu and hold muilt black belts..
He is an expert of hand to hand and arm fighting skills.. Enough to be able to take out people who would easily take out people like sas... 

Do you think sas would be able to take out hulk juggernaut magneto hell omega  red  ...etc...... 

 In marvel world... he would be on the level of   people like the toad....


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> The Iron Sand is magnetic.... Admantium is affected by magntism? The Iron sand would stick to his adamatium bones?
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with cloggin him with Iron? Besides, Sandaime can control any metal that is affected by magnetism, Iron Sand is just the only one that Sandaime Kazekage can create from his mouth.


Not all metal has the same effect on mags... 

The only reason why magneto is able to do it..Is for the fact that he has the power over all metals..Even metals that are not usely mags..Plus he is able to make his own mag fields...

If he is able to fight like magneto then i will give it to him...



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> All magnetic strengths are not the same.
> 
> His body would still push it out.


Why would it push it out? Push out to where exactly?



> Show me proof that it would stay on his bones forever..GIVE ME A SCAN!!!!
> The hulk did take damage out of his fight with wolv.. Also look at what happen after it..He was able to heal back together after it.... sas cant.


Show me proof that Wolverine is immune to Sasori's poison GIVE ME A SCAN!!!!. You see what I did there?



> Show me proof that he is able to jam sand down is mouth..


Show me proof that he is able to touch Sasori..



> Do you think wolv never fought someone who can fly??Also sas cant fly he used th cord as a spring to do a super jump..Show me proof that he is in the air for a long time doing attacks.


Who has Wolverine fought who can fly and won? Sasori can fly using his Iron Sand. He can do it the same way Gaara did, it isn't that difficult...



> Wolv is a trained killer he has harness his powers for over 100 years.. Plus years of training under the millatry and ninjatsu and hold muilt black belts..
> He is an expert of hand to hand and arm fighting skills.. Enough to be able to take out people who would easily take out people like sas...


Wolverine knows Ninjutsu? Oh wow... What good is hand to hand fighting against Sasori? 



> Do you think sas would be able to take out hulk juggernaut magneto hell omega red ...etc......
> 
> In marvel world... he would be on the level of people like the toad....


Wolverine loss to all of those people... No actually, Sasori would be around the level of people like Spiderman. Street Level.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

lol not even..All of them ended up in stale mates... For the most part..The only person who really did damage to  him was mags...

Wolv was created to fight people like the hulk.

Also him being a master in martial arts show that he can beat the living crap out of his puppets... If sas can do all this with the sand why didnt he do it to sakura??

Wolv fought and won arch angel and the other freaking tons of flyer in marvel uni.. Plus i havent seen sas fly just used a cable to used as a spring..Show me a prove that they say he flys...

Oh yea wolv beat the shit out of omega red.Also was able to hurt juggs.


The fact that his body was able to recover from being blown the fucked up shows that he can recover from anything sas can give him..THe poison he uses is weak compared to   poison and venom we use now a days..We have shit that can kill a person with in mins.

The crap they use in naruto is basic herbs and crap like that... Wolv was able to come back from a tecno poison viruses  that was made to kill mutants.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> lol not even..All of them ended up in stale mates... For the most part..The only person who really did damage to him was mags...


Yeah right.. there's no way Wolverine could do anything to Classic Juggs, Hulk, or Omega Red... then again he sucks.



> Wolv fought and won arch angel and the other freaking tons of flyer in marvel uni.. Plus i havent seen sas fly just used a cable to used as a spring..Show me a prove that they say he flys...


You see how Gaara flies... yeah, Sasori copies that.



> The fact that his body was able to recover from being blown the fucked up shows that he can recover from anything sas can give him..THe poison he uses is weak compared to poison and venom we use now a days..We have shit that can kill a person with in mins.


Its true that he will recover, but he will still be immobilzes if Sasori clogs his body with Iron Sand, then he will be under Sasori's control.


Sasori didn't do any of these things to Sakura because of plot induced stupidity.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

it will not immobilize him...It wouldnt even weaken him at all.. His body would nutralize it once when it breaks the skin...or comes in to his lungs.  

There poison is weak compare to what marvel has...

garaa stands on the sand..Which i havent seen sas have done.. I doubt he has full use of the power..If he did..he would of killed them pretty fast...The only thing i have seen of his "FLYING" was him using a cord as a spring or used it to swing....

plus what would he do if wolv break the third even before he brings out the black sand... It looks like the sand is a last ditch efferd he uses..Because it takes out allot of chakra...

Also yes wolv appeared for the first time in a hulk comic book..Plus even in world war hulk wolv still holds his own..


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> it will not immobilize him...It wouldnt even weaken him at all.. His body would nutralize it once when it breaks the skin...or comes in to his lungs.


No it wouldn', he will gain additional weight because of it.



> garaa stands on the sand..Which i havent seen sas have done.. I doubt he has full use of the power..If he did..he would of killed them pretty fast...The only thing i have seen of his "FLYING" was him using a cord as a spring or used it to swing....


Sasori can the same thing that Gaara does with the sand.



> plus what would he do if wolv break the third even before he brings out the black sand... It looks like the sand is a last ditch efferd he uses..Because it takes out allot of chakra...


Too badd Wolverine isn't any faster then base human.



> Also yes wolv appeared for the first time in a hulk comic book..Plus even in world war hulk wolv still holds his own..


My ass he does.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

wolv is faster  then a  normal human.... Check out the marvel power list on the website...  please dont say shit you didnt know...

They havent shown him flying so it not canon.... 

how can he get the sand in to him in the first places...??? The poison will not do shit to him....


First Appearance
(As Wolverine, cameo) Incredible Hulk #180 (1974)

Like  i said wolv was made to fight people who are stronger then mr sas.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> No it wouldn', he will gain additional weight because of it.
> 
> 
> Sasori can the same thing that Gaara does with the sand.
> ...



dude start reading comic book.


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

> wolv is faster then a normal human.... Check out the marvel power list on the website... this) please dont say shit you didnt know...


Too bad we aren't using that Wolverine.



> They havent shown him flying so it not canon....


He CAN fly. Wolverine hasn't shown immunity to Sasori's poison, so its not canon...


----------



## Chainwave (Sep 29, 2007)

Sasori would just stick chakra strings on him, then he can just knock him out by making Wolverine bash his head into a block of iron until he gets a concussion. When Wolverine KOed, Sasori wins.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> it will not immobilize him...It wouldnt even weaken him at all.. His body would nutralize it once when it breaks the skin...or comes in to his lungs.
> 
> *There poison is weak compare to what marvel has...
> *




you base this on nothing. sasori's poison is extremely difficult to counter. it took extreme medical genius to remove it and create a cure. wolverine's system is highly doubted to remove it since his body really has shit to take it out.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 29, 2007)

Chakra strings was already disproven.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 29, 2007)

Shod extreme medical genius still won't save you from being nothing but bone yet wolverine has come back from that.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Too bad we aren't using that Wolverine.
> 
> 
> He CAN fly. Wolverine hasn't shown immunity to Sasori's poison, so its not canon...


yes that the wolv we are using. Thats 616 wolv which is the one we using....
LOl so you are saying that.. being blown up is less powerful then poison?????


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> you base this on nothing. sasori's poison is extremely difficult to counter. it took extreme medical genius to remove it and create a cure. wolverine's system is highly doubted to remove it since his body really has shit to take it out.


dude go back andf look at the scan of wolv being reskinned after being blown the f=ck up....


----------



## atom (Sep 29, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> yes that the wolv we are using. Thats 616 wolv which is the one we using....
> LOl so you are saying that.. being blown up is less powerful then poison?????


Being blown up for a plane is actually a bad feat, since real life planes don't even do near that much damage, as for the regen, yes that was good. Who cares though? Sasori will fill Wolverine up with Iron Sand, then he will be his puppet and he makes himself kill himself..


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2007)

well that was my fault..The scan i posted wasnt with an airplane crashed... What really happen is this guy name nitro who can blow himself up while taking a good chuck of people with him... 
Wolv and him was fighting and nitro blown himself up... Completely destorting wolv body.....The plane thing had nothing to do with the fight....


----------



## Red (Sep 30, 2007)

Which version is the wolvy that doesn't die until he decides to enter the white light?

And I want specific proof where it's stated that the kazekage can effect any and all metals?(no joke Ive been hearing this for a while)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Which version is the wolvy that doesn't die until he decides to enter the white light?



Current Wolverine.

They're supposed to go into this further in the next Wolverine arc (which may have already started, dunno).


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

wolverine cannot be killed, even by himself.
He regains any damage he could do to himself with the claws

Wolverine could kill him imediatly.
Sasori is inside Hiruko when this battle starts
Wolverine can smell his heart out at a distance
He runs up, either, dodging, blocking or healing off any damage he takes, or by using sasori's own poisonous coud as cover
Rushes up and stabs his heart out

But for the sake of the argument, let's say he does pull Kazekage out
Wolverine can still rush through the forming cloud and shred Kazekage to pieces

And let's be honest
There is nothing on Kazekage's arsenal that can came to harm Wolves

Wolverine has resisted poisons that instant kil (omega red) and being exposed to it for an entire day.
How is a three day paralizer going to do shit?

His healing factor expels bulets
Iron shavings?
No

Massive iron blocks?
I see  them, and I raise you both the hulk, the thing, and the juggernaut

There is only magnetic fields left
Wich sandaime has used them in no way close to magneto's
There is a reason why he could beat * early *polaris
There is no way sas can do feats like his, magneto can even polarize copper.
Someone who fights magneto on a daily basis is not going down against the pokemon version.

And someone who beats speedslike he does, and with his tracking skils (EX: Velocists in "Bloodsport" and when he kills Northstar)


----------



## piccun? (Sep 30, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Yes, but since Wolverine lacks the strength to bust out of an orb/block/anyothershape of iron he'll be there for awhile.





helpmenow316 said:


> Wolv have bust throw adam boxes before....  His claws can slice thro almost any type of metal known to man..There is only adam it self that can slow him down..and some other metal that is from space that is stronger then it....



Sasori could seal Wolverine in one of his scrolls, I doubt Wolvy can claw his way out of a different dimension


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> wolverine cannot be killed, even by himself.
> He regains any damage he could do to himself with the claws
> 
> Wolverine could kill him imediatly.
> ...


Too bad its an artifical heart.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

piccun said:


> Sasori could seal Wolverine in one of his scrolls, I doubt Wolvy can claw his way out of a different dimension


Show me proof that a person can be sealed in to a scroll... unwilly ..Also show me link of sas can seal people in it... All i have seen him is sealing puppets... Plus i am pretty sure that would takes allot of time to set up...



God Itachi said:


> Too bad its an artifical heart.


 what an artificial heart?  Sas has his real heart in his puppet thats how he still able to use chakra...

There is nothing wolv cant handle ...Wolv is one of the strongest more and toughest mutant in marvel.. Pound per pound....

Also think about this... Wolv has fought people who would easily kill anyone in naruto vers...Magneto alone can take out half of the left village alone..


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> what an artificial heart? Sas has his real heart in his puppet thats how he still able to use chakra...


Does that heart look like a real one? No.



> There is nothing wolv cant handle ...Wolv is one of the strongest more and toughest mutant in marvel.. Pound per pound....


Wolverine is weak, its only his regen that makes him even notable. If it wasn't for that, even the weaker Naruto people could beat him up.



> Also think about this... Wolv has fought people who would easily kill anyone in naruto vers...Magneto alone can take out half of the left village alone..


What does that have to do with anything if he couldn't beat them?


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Does that heart look like a real one? No.
> 
> 
> Wolverine is weak, its only his regen that makes him even notable. If it wasn't for that, even the weaker Naruto people could beat him up.
> ...


LOL Its a regaler heart that has a bunch of crap attach to keep it beating.. Show me proof that says it not a real heart...
Also no wolv isnt weak... Once again you are ignoring the links iv post... Wolv has animal like senses is strong as fuck great hands to hand and weapon fighter...

What sas notable for?? Making humans puppets??  And  to hid how weak he really is by hiding behind his puppets and hidding behind other people power..The only true power he has is to make puppets...and in marvel world that wont fly...

Also the whole magneto thing is to show the power differnt between both worlds... Wolv fight on a daily base on a person who can destroy half of the leaf village ..so how can sas beat a person who can stand up to someone that powerful...Sas would be a z level power in marvel... Hell i havent seen any speed or phy power feats.... . 

SAS IS WEAK..If it was any other character beside those two..He would of gotten his ass beat pretty badly...


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> LOL Its a regaler heart that has a bunch of crap attach to keep it beating.. Show me proof that says it not a real heart...


What real heart can live without an body, or a brain for that matter?



> Also no wolv isnt weak... Once again you are ignoring the links iv post... Wolv has animal like senses is strong as fuck great hands to hand and weapon fighter...


What good is animal senses against a puppet?



> What sas notable for?? Making humans puppets?? And to hid how weak he really is by hiding behind his puppets and hidding behind other people power..The only true power he has is to make puppets...and in marvel world that wont fly...


Sasori took down a country..



> Also the whole magneto thing is to show the power differnt between both worlds... Wolv fight on a daily base on a person who can destroy half of the leaf village ..so how can sas beat a person who can stand up to someone that powerful...Sas would be a z level power in marvel... Hell i havent seen any speed or phy power feats.... .


Who you fight is irrelevant, who you actually beat means something, but even then. Don't you notice how you are the only one who thinks Wolverine can win? Everyone else already realized that Sasori would win via knockout.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> What real heart can live without an body, or a brain for that matter?
> 
> 
> What good is animal senses against a puppet?
> ...


Show me scan that says it not a real heart.../end
LOL Dude wolv would take out those puppets.... With every thing els he can do...   

wolv has taking out other type of puppets called sentinels yes they are not like real puppets but they are huge and was made to fight people like wolv....and he is able to beat them... 

No sasori puppets took down a country he stand behind controling them.... 
Sas powers come from the puppets he uses that it....  

dude you have to read the thread over again...There is other people beside me who knows wolv would beat him... Also yes it is impotent that wolv have fought these other people cause that show his exp and power levels.

also the heart has to be the real shit for the fact that he wouldnt be able to use chakra with out a part of the original body part..That why sas had a weak spot..There is no way he would be able to live with out  his real heart....

)


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> Show me scan that says it not a real heart.../end


Real hearts need brains, Sasori does not have a brain. Therefore its not a real heart.



> wolv has taking out other type of puppets called sentinels yes they are not like real puppets but they are huge and was made to fight people like wolv....and he is able to beat them...


Ok, what does this have to do with anything?



> No sasori puppets took down a country he stand behind controling them....
> Sas powers come from the puppets he uses that it....


Wolverine's powers come from his regen and mutant powers?



> dude you have to read the thread over again...There is other people beside me who knows wolv would beat him... Also yes it is impotent that wolv have fought these other people cause that show his exp and power levels.


Where are they now? Oh wait, they already realized Wolverine cannot win. 


Sasori propells himself using Iron Sand, and clogs Wolverine with Iron Sand. Sasori wins.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 30, 2007)

I see your still saying the same thing....Not getting into this discussion but he does have heart which is supplying his chakra and when it is pierce or destroy he dies.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> > Real hearts need brains, Sasori does not have a brain. Therefore its not a real heart.
> 
> 
> No it looks like a normal heart with some pace maker on it... Plus am pretty sure he did something to it that wouldn't need a brain.. Manga doesn't fallow the normal of humans needs..Now do they???
> ...


Show me where he shown the power to do that??? I havnt seen anything about clugging up another human...Plus do you think wolv would stand there and allow him to do it??


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't believe someone's actually trying to put the Third Kazekage's shitty magnetism on the level of an omega level mutant like Magneto...

As for Logan's animal senses being "useless", he could sniff out Sasori's heart because it would give out a different scent from any of the puppets.

Also, Sasori taking down a country really doesn't mean shit against a guy like Mags who could fap pretty much all of the Narutoverse if he really wanted to.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> I see your still saying the same thing....Not getting into this discussion but he does have heart which is supplying his chakra and when it is pierce or destroy he dies.


Yep, he has a heart, an artifical heart. Not that it would matter since Sasori will be out of range the entire fight.




> Show me where he shown the power to do that??? I havnt seen anything about clugging up another human...Plus do you think wolv would stand there and allow him to do it??


Sasori creates a block of iron sand and gets on it, after that he creates more iron sand and just flings it towards Wolverine, Wolverine will try and dodge, but Sasori will move it towards his mouth and shove it in there. Then clog Wolverine with Iron Sand. 

After thats over Wolverine will be too heavy to move himself, plus, Sasori will be able to control him.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> I can't believe someone's actually trying to put the Third Kazekage's shitty magnetism on the level of an omega level mutant like Magneto...
> 
> As for Logan's animal senses being "useless", he could sniff out Sasori's heart because it would give out a different scent from any of the puppets.
> 
> Also, Sasori taking down a country really doesn't mean shit against a guy like Mags who could fap pretty much all of the Narutoverse if he really wanted to.


Where does it say that Sasori's heart gives out a different scent from his puppets? Not that it would matter since Sasori would be out of range and Wolverine has no long range moves. Which is basically automatic win for Sasori.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

> Yep, he has a heart, an artifical heart. Not that it would matter since Sasori will be out of range the entire fight.


Show me somewhere that said its a fake heart.




> Sasori creates a block of iron sand and gets on it, after that he creates more iron sand and just flings it towards Wolverine, Wolverine will try and dodge, but Sasori will move it towards his mouth and shove it in there. Then clog Wolverine with Iron Sand.
> 
> After thats over Wolverine will be too heavy to move himself, plus, Sasori will be able to control him.


Show me anywhere that says he can shove it down his mouth.....

Wolv sneeks around the shadows get behind him and stab him thro his heart killing him...you see what i did there?


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Where does it say that Sasori's heart gives out a different scent from his puppets? Not that it would matter since Sasori would be out of range and Wolverine has no long range moves. Which is basically automatic win for Sasori.



All blood smells differnt wolv would be able to pick up the sents of him by the blood in his heart..Plus everyone has a differnt scent that wolv can pick up on... 

LOl you knwo how many people wolv beat who had only long range move..He was able to beat someone who can blow himself up like a freaking nuke....  Is that long range enough??


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> Show me somewhere that said its a fake heart.


What real heart can survive without a brain? Or nerve endings? Or muscle?



> Show me anywhere that says he can shove it down his mouth.....


Show me wnaywhere that says he can gain immunity to poisons that are not from earth....



> Wolv sneeks around the shadows get behind him and stab him thro his heart killing him...you see what i did there?


Too bad there aren't any hiding places in the area where Sasori and Chiyo fought.



> LOl you knwo how many people wolv beat who had only long range move..He was able to beat someone who can blow himself up like a freaking nuke.... Is that long range enough??


What does that have to do with him beating Sasori? Besides, since when does Sasori start off bleeding? He won't pick up any scent.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> What real heart can survive without a brain? Or nerve endings? Or muscle?
> 
> 
> Show me wnaywhere that says he can gain immunity to poisons that are not from earth....
> ...


in a manga appartly so... aslong as it can keep pumping it still alive plus keep in mind in comic books they dont fallow the same rules as our world...

LOL dude we already been thro the whole fact that the weak poison will not hurt wolv... 

Well yes there is..There is allot of rocks and crap like that... They in a freaking cave...

Do you really think a human can replace there whole body with puppet part???? No that naruto for you...

Plus how i see it you are the only person who thinks he can win... yes there was like 2 other but they left and havent posted again...


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> in a manga appartly so... aslong as it can keep pumping it still alive plus keep in mind in comic books they dont fallow the same rules as our world...


What proof do you have that its even pumping?



> LOL dude we already been thro the whole fact that the weak poison will not hurt wolv..


You are the one acting idiotic.



> Well yes there is..There is allot of rocks and crap like that... They in a freaking cave...


Yeah except, the sun is shinning directly on it



> Do you really think a human can replace there whole body with puppet part???? No that naruto for you..


I'm starting to think you don't even know what you are talking about.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> What proof do you have that its even pumping?
> 
> 
> You are the one acting idiotic.
> ...


Ok then it doesnt even have to pump.. i guess the act of being there can give him the chakra need... as long as it a real heart i guess lol...

how am i acting idiotic?? that weak poison cant kill him?? and the stuff you pulling out havent been shown as canon.... 

The sun is shinning in it because of sakura punching the wall that caused a cave in...

LOl i dont know what am talking about you even said that you know nothing about marvel ...and wolv..If you do you would know that wolv have beating people allot stronger then sas... And sas is just a joke when it comes to power levels.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> Ok then it doesnt even have to pump.. i guess the act of being there can give him the chakra need... as long as it a real heart i guess lol...


When is it stated that Sasori's chakra comes from his heart?



> how am i acting idiotic?? that weak poison cant kill him?? and the stuff you pulling out havent been shown as canon....


Wolverine gaining immunity to other-worldly poisons isn't canon either. 



> The sun is shinning in it because of sakura punching the wall that caused a cave in...


There was always light inthere. Hence why Kishimoto did not draw shadows..



> LOl i dont know what am talking about you even said that you know nothing about marvel ...and wolv..If you do you would know that wolv have beating people allot stronger then sas... And sas is just a joke when it comes to power levels.


I know about marvel, I just didn't know about this particular version of Wolverine. 



Ok, I'm going to end this, since I'm bored if repeating myself to you. What is Wolverine going to do with Sasori is flying up and wrapping him around with Iron Sand and cloggins his body?


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

lol this wolv is the orignal wolv... then if you known stuff about wolv you would know that the 616 wolv is the first one..... 

that just prove you know nothing.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lol this wolv is the orignal wolv... then if you known stuff about wolv you would know that the 616 wolv is the first one.....
> 
> that just prove you know nothing.


Concession accepted.


----------



## potential (Sep 30, 2007)

Sasori pulls out kazekage and owns wolvy. Wolvy is not as strong as Sakura so he can hit the iron blocks back like she can.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Concession accepted.


lol dude like we said the iron wouldnt be a problem for him..Wolv is on of the people who has fought almost every marvel villeins.. People who can make sas looks like a punk...  Wolv will tear his puppets in to pieces with out that much of a problem...



potential said:


> Sasori pulls out kazekage and owns wolvy. Wolvy is not as strong as Sakura so he can hit the iron blocks back like she can.


wolv can easily slice thro iron... It wouldnt cause him an problem.. 

Wolv doesnt need to be as strong as sakura..He has more fighting exp his a better hand to hand fighter and he doesnt need to change up his punchs like sakura has too...  Plus with the adam he has in his body would cause even more problems to the iron and to sas.. if you guys knew anytthing about the comic book you would know that wolv has fought people who would make sas look like a little girl who still plays with his toys. 

Also i havent seen any thing that can show that  sas would even think of placing his sand in to another person...


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> lol dude like we said the iron wouldnt be a problem for him..Wolv is on of the people who has fought almost every marvel villeins.. People who can make sas looks like a punk... Wolv will tear his puppets in to pieces with out that much of a problem...


Who cares who he fought, jeezus. How is Wolverine going to tear anyone up when Sasori is flying up and is out of range? The Sandaime Kazekage will just flood Wolverine with Iron and put it in his mouth and clog him with it, and trap it around his head so he won't be able to see and his feet so he won't be able to move, and slice him up. 

There is no way Wolverine can win, just face it.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Who cares who he fought, jeezus. How is Wolverine going to tear anyone up when Sasori is flying up and is out of range? The Sandaime Kazekage will just flood Wolverine with Iron and put it in his mouth and clog him with it, and trap it around his head so he won't be able to see and his feet so he won't be able to move, and slice him up.
> 
> There is no way Wolverine can win, just face it.


lol  like i said show me proof that he can fly...  You say he can fly like gaara prove it...  Also show me proof of him flooding someone with iron sand.. i doubt he would have enough chakra and enough anything to do that.. All  they shown was him making simple shapes.. Think about this if magneto someone who can control every type of metal..hasnt flooded anyone body with metal... (which he can do..) how would sas would do it??? 
 All you are doing is speculating for your fav character... Plus wolv has beating allot of people who can fly... so that not a big problem for him...  

If he was able to fly why didnt he fly while fighting sakura??  Hell he barely moved....
Poison =naturalize
Weapons = basic uneffective 
Iron sand = might be some problems..but can chop thro iron.... Iron isnt that strong compare to adam.... 
Leather puppets =no problem..
Weak chakra induce mag field..= nothing compared to what magneto can do...

Sas is fucked.

Sas was getting beat by a old hag who hasn't fought in years and a sakura... who is basically a one trick pony.. 

Wolv can easily pick up any weapon and use it very effectively...  Plus what the hell would he do when wolv break the third???


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> lol like i said show me proof that he can fly...


Can you not understand basic concepts? Sasori can make blocks move, Sasori creates one of these blocks and gets on them and makes it fly up. Simple.



> Also show me proof of him flooding someone with iron sand.. i doubt he would have enough chakra and enough anything to do that.


Sasori has done similar things and hasn't ran out of chakra



> hink about this if magneto someone who can control every type of metal..hasnt flooded anyone body with metal... (which he can do..)


Just because he hasn't doesn't mean he can't. I don't see your point so I'm ignoring this.



> Plus wolv has beating allot of people who can fly... so that not a big problem for him...


I don't care who he's fought so stop bringing it up.



> If he was able to fly why didnt he fly while fighting sakura?? Hell he barely moved....


There was no need to fly? They don't have regen... 



> Poison =naturalize
> Weapons = basic uneffective
> Iron sand = might be some problems..but can chop thro iron.... Iron isnt that strong compare to adam....
> Leather puppets =no problem..


Poison: No real proof, but I'll go with it
Weapons: Effective
Iron Sand: Very effective, Wolverine can't got Adamantium anyway.



> Sas is fucked.


Not really.



> Wolv can easily pick up any weapon and use it very effectively... Plus what the hell would he do when wolv break the third???


What does this have to do with anything? How is Wolverine going to break the third with Sandaime and Sasori and are the air? 


Sasori wins by default via Wolverine can't touch them.



You already lost this argument, stop trying, you just keep on spewing the same bullcrap over and over again.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

]





> Can you not understand basic concepts? Sasori can make blocks move, Sasori creates one of these blocks and gets on them and makes it fly up. Simple.


Thats not flying. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasori has done similar things and hasn't ran out of chakra


He even said it takes allot of chakra to use the iron sand... Even if he does it..once he runs low on chakra his fucked. Plus wolv body will push it out like does with bullets... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Just because he hasn't doesn't mean he can't. I don't see your point so I'm ignoring this.


On the same point just because he hasnt done it..Doesnt prove that he can... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't care who he's fought so stop bringing it up.


Then all you doing is ignoring facts...Of wolv true power and how sas is weak... 


> There was no need to fly? They don't have regen...


Who doesnt need to fly???  



> Poison: No real proof, but I'll go with it
> Weapons: Effective
> Iron Sand: Very effective, Wolverine can't got Adamantium anyway.


proof he can recover from being blown up... The cellurar damages couse by that is allot more then any poison...Get that out of your head.



> Not really.


 Yes he is fucked.



> What does this have to do with anything? How is Wolverine going to break the third with Sandaime and Sasori and are the air?


first he can claim the same iron sand if needed...  or get on the side of the rocks..etc.. throw boulders at him..etc.. Plus you still havent shown that he has enough chakra to contol puppets fly and control the iron sand all at the same time...




> Sasori wins by default via Wolverine can't touch them.


 LOL Do you think he is going to break out the 3 at the beging of the fight...  If he fights like how he did with sakura..he would use his own body first.. Look how long it took him to get down to using his own body and the third.. Once wolv get close to you...you fucked...





> You already lost this argument, stop trying, you just keep on spewing the same bullcrap over and over again.[


How have i lost you havent shown any scan or anything showing  power like you have pulled out of your ass. Wolv will keep coming and coming... till he gets you.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 30, 2007)

> Poison: No real proof, but I'll go with it


Huh? Guys with poison so potent it makes Sasori's look like regular ol' tap water couldn't really fuck Logan up, so what the fuck is Sasori's garbage poison going to do?



> Iron Sand: Very effective, *Wolverine can't got Adamantium anyway.*


What exactly is that supposed to mean?



> Sasori wins by default via Wolverine can't touch them.


Being a total pussy isn't winning, it's running away.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Huh? Guys with poison so potent it makes Sasori's look like regular ol' tap water couldn't really fuck Logan up, so what the fuck is Sasori's garbage poison going to do?
> 
> 
> What exactly is that supposed to mean?
> ...


have to agree with you.

If sas was in marvel vers.. he would have had his ass kicked with in a heart beat...

Hell kitty pride can beat him..


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> Huh? Guys with poison so potent it makes Sasori's look like regular ol' tap water couldn't really fuck Logan up, so what the fuck is Sasori's garbage poison going to do?


Yeah, I already said that I'd go with this even though no one provided scans, so yeah.



> What exactly is that supposed to mean?


I meant cut. Which Wolverine cannot do.



> Being a total pussy isn't winning, it's running away.


Sasori isn't running anywhere, he is simply out of range, Wolverine cannot touch him, therefore Sasori wins. Not to mention that Sasori can always just put iron sand around Wolverine's head and keep it there. Wolverine won't be able to see and well, Sasori wins.




> If sas was in marvel vers.. he would have had his ass kicked with in a heart beat...


Yes, but not by Wolverine.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is how Wolverine would loose this fight. Sasori would bring out the Kazekage who would sommon his Iron Sand, form it into a huge ass block the size of a building, and weighing many many tons and fling it at Wolverine. The Object would be too big for Wolverine to cut through it, and moving too fast for him to dodge it. The force of the attack is strong enough that if Wolverine isn't knocked out by the initial blow than he would surely be uncouncious after being punched through the cave wall. Sasori wins by knock out.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

This thread is 19 pages too long

And here goe a NEWSFLASH about the poison
Sasori's poison is a paralizer that takes thre days to take effect
Wolverine was shown to be imune to Omega Red's poison, wich INSTANT KILLS
X men, Volume 2 #5
Go pimp it yourself

Sasori has a real heart, ciobo states so.
She actually says that he needs at least one piece of his orignal body for him to be sentient
How does sasori stay alive with only his heart
Well, he reallly isn't allive, he states so himself, no pain, no joy, no saddness.
It's just a piece of meat involved in a preserving jar


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> > Yeah, I already said that I'd go with this even though no one provided scans, so yeah.
> 
> 
> LOL  For now  on am going to ignore the whole poison thing..since it been shown that he can regen from anything that doesn't completely destroy every part of his body..
> ...


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> This thread is 19 pages too long
> 
> And here goe a NEWSFLASH about the poison
> Sasori's poison is a paralizer that takes thre days to take effect
> ...


When does Chiyo say that it was his real heart? She says that he needs one part of his original body, it is possible that he may have modified his original heart to make a more artifical one, since a real heart could not survive without a brain, and blood, and such.

Not that it matters, Sasori still wins.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> When does Chiyo say that it was his real heart? She says that he needs one part of his original body, it is possible that he may have modified his original heart to make a more artifical one, since a real heart could not survive without a brain, and blood, and such.
> 
> Not that it matters, Sasori still wins.


lol the point being  there is something in sas that wolv would be able to sniff out..if he trys to jump bodys...  
 He would figure out that it his weak point..

Plus like i said... Sas bring out third as a last effed.. Let me ask you this what would happen when wolv is able to break the puppet??  I mean if sakura was able to why not wolv......


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> wolv can cut iron...


He can't cut admantium.



> sas will sooner or later run out of chakra..if he try that.. plus like i said.. he hasnt shown the abllity to fly or to hover on a block of iron.... Hell odds are the third mag chakra isnt strong enough to hold a person up for along time...


Oh bullcrap, you're gasping on straws. Sasori probably weighs very little, why wouldn't he be able to get on one of the blocks. And stop trying to use the "he will run out of chakra" arugment, unless you want to show me scans if him getting tired from using the Iron Sand?



> LOL Yes man...There is nothing in sas powers that would keep him down for long enough...


uhm, gravity will do most of the work?



> The hulk punchs is harder then any iron building.....
> and it takes hulk a long time to be able to knock him out..hell WWH wasnt able to do a one punch KO to him.


Doesn't matter, Sasori will make a huge iron block and just smash Wolverine, he won't be able to lift it up and will be stuck there forever.



> lol the point being there is something in sas that wolv would be able to sniff out..if he trys to jump bodys...
> He would figure out that it his weak point..


Yeah except, he won't be able to smell anything unless Sasori is bleeding..



> Plus like i said... Sas bring out third as a last effed.. Let me ask you this what would happen when wolv is able to break the puppet?? I mean if sakura was able to why not wolv......


As soon as the intial attack does not work, the 3rd will come out. Sakura is alot faster then Wolverine, so I doubt Wolverine will even touch Hiruko


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

> He can't cut admantium.


First thing what does that have to do with anything..Also he can.. it just takes him allot longer to do so.. Adamantuim can cut adamantuim.



> Oh bullcrap, you're gasping on straws. Sasori probably weighs very little, why wouldn't he be able to get on one of the blocks. And stop trying to use the "he will run out of chakra" arugment, unless you want to show me scans if him getting tired from using the Iron Sand?


Show me scan of how much he weight ..i would think all of the weapons he has in him would wieght him down pretty good..Also show me scan of him being able to lift anyone...



> uhm, gravity will do most of the work?


down to what?? Sas cant keep him pin...




> Doesn't matter, Sasori will make a huge iron block and just smash Wolverine, he won't be able to lift it up and will be stuck there forever.


LOL he would be able to slash out after a while.... Dropping sometihng heave wont kill him... 

Y





> eah except, he won't be able to smell anything unless Sasori is bleeding..


Wrong.. His mutant power give me the power to smell thro wall doors and other objects.



> As soon as the intial attack does not work, the 3rd will come out. Sakura is alot faster then Wolverine, so I doubt Wolverine will even touch Hiruko


After the first attack sas is dead.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> First thing what does that have to do with anything..Also he can.. it just takes him allot longer to do so.. Adamantuim can cut adamantuim.


You said that Sasori couldn't cut it, and I'm pointing out that Wolverine cannot either



> Show me scan of how much he weight ..i would think all of the weapons he has in him would wieght him down pretty good..Also show me scan of him being able to lift anyone...


Yeah except, all of his puppets are the ones who carry the weapons, not Sasori himself.




> down to what?? Sas cant keep him pin...


Wolverine cannot lift more then a ton, Sasori could make a huge iron block that weighs more of that and smash Wolverine and he won't be able to get out



> Wrong.. His mutant power give me the power to smell thro wall doors and other objects.


What does that have to do with anything? Do you know how Sasori's heart smells like?



> After the first attack sas is dead.


Wrong, Hiruko will just get smashed, then the Sandaime puppet comes out and its over.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi;10919845[QUOTE said:
			
		

> ]You said that Sasori couldn't cut it, and I'm pointing out that Wolverine cannot either


first thing he can cut it.. and what does it matter??? He doesnt need to cut himself?? 



> Yeah except, all of his puppets are the ones who carry the weapons, not Sasori himself.


What do you call that cord in his chest...Also he does have a few blades.. If i remember right...




> Wolverine cannot lift more then a ton, Sasori could make a huge iron block that weighs more of that and smash Wolverine and he won't be able to get out


But he can slash his way out...  Or just dig a hole... 



> What does that have to do with anything? Do you know how Sasori's heart smells like?


He can track him if he jumps bodys.



> Wrong, Hiruko will just get smashed, then the Sandaime puppet comes out and its over.


 No.... It not..  Wolv can doge what whever he throw at him..And sakura isnt really all that fast herself..She has about normal speed for a ninja... 
Wolv can move pretty damn fast himself.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> first thing he can cut it.. and what does it matter??? He doesnt need to cut himself??


No he can't. 



> What do you call that cord in his chest...Also he does have a few blades.. If i remember right...


Yeah, but Sasori is also Hollow..



> But he can slash his way out... Or just dig a hole...


Then just lift it up again and smash him again?



> He can track him if he jumps bodys.


Ok.. Sasori won't need to jump buddies anyway



> No.... It not.. Wolv can doge what whever he throw at him..And sakura isnt really all that fast herself..She has about normal speed for a ninja...
> Wolv can move pretty damn fast himself.


What speed feats does Wolverine have..

Not that it matters, Sasori is still going to win, Sasori just gets iron sand and puts it around Wolverine's head, then its over.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> No he can't.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Sasori is also Hollow..
> ...



Yes he can...How are you going to tell me... When you dont know shit about marvel comics.

What good would it to be to put it around his head?? He still can slice it off... Hell if i remember right didnt sakura cut off a good chunk or iron sand?? What speed feats does sakura have??????  
also even if he lift it up again and smash him all that give is a chance for wolv to get the hell out of there...

But show me scan where it says he is hallow... 

If i really had no i life i can search the net for scans over scans... but i dont....


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> Yes he can...How are you going to tell me... When you dont know shit about marvel comics.


Post a scan of him doing it.



> What good would it to be to put it around his head?? He still can slice it off... Hell if i remember right didnt sakura cut off a good chunk or iron sand??


Yes, because he is going to slice his head off? Even if he does, Sasori will just keep on putting it there.



> But show me scan where it says he is hallow...


Are you an idiot or something? You said it yourself, he has wires inside of him, meaning he is hollow. 



> If i really had no i life i can search the net for scans over scans... but i dont....


Yet you take the time to respond to me.



> What speed feats does sakura have??????
> also even if he lift it up again and smash him all that give is a chance for wolv to get the hell out of there...


Burden of proof is on you. Wolverine has no way of hurting Sasori.. Sasori will be in the air, out of range. 

Your comments are amusing, hence why I just don't leave this thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> No he can't.




Yeah, you're going to need to stop answering only half the question
I haven't ever seen Wolverine cuting through adamantium
In this fight, he dosen't need to
All he needs is to cut through iron.
Wich he does like hot butter




God Itachi said:


> Yeah, but Sasori is also Hollow..




Yeah, but wolves knows where his heart is




God Itachi said:


> Then just lift it up again and smash him again?




If he gets a first chance, he won't get a second one
He's dead before he can gather up all that junk



God Itachi said:


> Ok.. Sasori won't need to jump buddies anyway




He won't have the chance to is more like it



God Itachi said:


> What speed feats does Wolverine have..




Speed feats? that's tricky
But he has totaled ninjas left and right on his own, sometimes a few hundreds all at once.
Ninja training is not the answer to this one



God Itachi said:


> Not that it matters, Sasori is still going to win, Sasori just gets iron sand and puts it around Wolverine's head, then its over.


Yeah, ahum, that would have been a great way to kill sakura and ciobo, there is actually no defense that those two have against it
I wondered why didn't use it..[/sarcasm]
So what, if he does get some iron around his head
It aint doing shit..
He can't crush it, and beta adamanitum means he cant sufocate him either
so it did for some PNJ manage to do that, well, it wouldn't work.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

Wolv have cut thro a adam door it took him months to do but he was able to do it... Also In civil war wolverine  47 nitro used a power saw with a adam  to try to cut throw wolv neck.. It worked till nitro got distracted and gave wolv an opening to attack.. 


Look how he fight in the first place.. He stand there doing nothing but talking shit... Wolv wouldnt stand there like sakura and chi did..


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

wolverine has killed more ninjas alone than everyone in this thread together has eaten chicken


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> Yeah, you're going to need to stop answering only half the question
> I haven't ever seen Wolverine cuting through adamantium
> In this fight, he dosen't need to
> All he needs is to cut through iron.
> Wich he does like hot butter


Answering half of the question? Uhm, he said that Sasori can't cut adamantium, and I said that Wolverine couldn't either, and thats that.



> Yeah, but wolves knows where his heart is


No he doesn't.



> If he gets a first chance, he won't get a second one
> He's dead before he can gather up all that junk


How is he going to get Sasori who is in the air?



> He won't have the chance to is more like it


Uh huh.



> Speed feats? that's tricky
> But he has totaled ninjas left and right on his own, sometimes a few hundreds all at once.
> Ninja training is not the answer to this one


Amount is irrelevant, its how fast he did it which matters



> Yeah, ahum, that would have been a great way to kill sakura and ciobo, there is actually no defense that those two have against it
> I wondered why didn't use it..


Maybe because of Plot Induced stupidity? Same reason people like Superman get beat up by weakilngs, Sliver Surfer gets put into headlocks, etc.



> So what, if he does get some iron around his head
> It aint doing shit..
> He can't crush it, and beta adamanitum means he cant sufocate him either
> so it did for some PNJ manage to do that, well, it wouldn't work.


If he puts Iron Around his head, then he won't be able to see, and Sasori will be able to move his entire body (from his head) and just fling it somewhere and Sasori wins.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

lol i just ate chicken.... 


Plus you have to add the fact that he is more exp fighter then anyone in leaf villege or the sand combined..


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> Dosen't have to, sasori doesn't have any adamnitum for wolverine to cut


See above



> Now you have to put up a scan of him doing anything like that


Why? Its completely possible and you know it.



> Yeah, you're flaming and flameb8'ing, but I'l let you pass if you post an excuse as to why it would make any difrence on wether he hollow or not
> And where did you see strings inside of sasori while you're at it


How am I flaming anyone? I'm asking him if he's an idiot? Is that flaming? If oh wow. 



> No, the burden of prof is on you, you have yet to proove sasori can fly or float, or any of the things you clame him to be able to do at all!


Its called common sense. If Sasori can make blocks of iron float, whats stopping him from getting on one of them and floating too? (Like Gaara does). 



> Wolverine can one-hit-stab his hear that he has smelled out in the minute one of this battle


Since when did Sasori's heart give out a unique smell?



> And yours are selective, poor, and completly imaginary... Why don't I leave this thread is beyond me.





> Wolv have cut thro a adam door it took him months to do but he was able to do it... Also In civil war wolverine 47 nitro used a power saw with a adam to try to cut throw wolv neck.. It worked till nitro got distracted and gave wolv an opening to attack..


Scans?



> Look how he fight in the first place.. He stand there doing nothing but talking shit... Wolv wouldnt stand there like sakura and chi did..


Are you aware that this fight isn't bloodlust? So Wolverine and Sasori would probably talk too.
You're just mad Wolverine will lose easily.



> wolverine has killed more ninjas alone than everyone in this thread together has eaten chicken


Sasori took down a country.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 30, 2007)

How is he going to remove his body from his head when his spinal column is coated with adamantium?


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> How is he going to remove his body from his head when his spinal column is coated with adamantium?


He's not removing it, just flinging him around from his head (Like him picking him up but from his head)


----------



## Wesker (Sep 30, 2007)

And how will that kill wolverine?


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> > Answering half of the question? Uhm, he said that Sasori can't cut adamantium, and I said that Wolverine couldn't either, and thats that.
> 
> 
> Adam can cut adam plus it doenst matter.. Its a moot point.
> ...


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> And how will that kill wolverine?


Its not, he'll win via knock out or ring out.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

1-He asked why would wolverine need  to cut adamantium

2-Yes he does, he can smell blood a mile away, a single piece of meat in the middle of a wood doll is gonna stand out like KKK member in the million man parade

3-Sasori can't fly!

4-Less than a day to kill hundreds of extremly trained and dark arts amped ninjas single handedly is more than a feat sasori will ever show.
He took less than an hour

5-Oh now is plot induced stupidity.. How stupid was it when he admited himself that he had to use his extreme tricks to go against those two? I guess plot is not the only thing looking stupid

6- Again, it's a trick made up b yourslef, not sasori. You were caught using them, and exposed already, stop, please, while you still have pride to save..


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> See above
> 
> 
> Why? Its completely possible and you know it.
> ...


If wolv is fighting someone it allways blood lust. 
Everything give out a differnt type of smell... 
Not all blood smells the same... 
He has never floated on a iron so there you go..


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> Adam can cut adam plus it doenst matter.. Its a moot point.


But he isn't strong enough to.



> > If wolv can smell his own blood from two mountain ranges..Then i think he can smell the blood of sas.


Where's the blood? 



> His chakra isnt unlimited.. Plus wolv can just throw rocks and other weapon he can claim the side of the rocks...etc..
> Plus you havent proven shit about him being able to fly.


Ok you lack common sense, so I'm not going to keep on repeating myself.



> Yes it does.. If wolv can chop down that ammount of people...Sas someone who doesnt even have a speed feat.. is screwed.. Wolv has fought teleporters and won.


What does that have to do with anything? Teleporters can be subdued.



> Geting people in to head locks isnt that hard.... Keeping them in it..Is... Plus which weakling has beating superman??For long term?


The very fact that Sliver Surfer even GOT into a headlock is plot induced stupidity.



> Wolv ability allows him to feel around him... he doesnt need to see... Plus do you think that would be the first time someone tried to cover his eyes???? I mean how lame is that?


When has he done this? Scans?


----------



## Wesker (Sep 30, 2007)

When was it stated that this could be won via ring out or knockout?


----------



## Tash (Sep 30, 2007)

First page and it only said knockout.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah. Wait a minute how will iron sand work if the puppet isn't even out in the first place?


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> If wolv is fighting someone it allways blood lust.


Whats the point of that picture?



> 2-Yes he does, he can smell blood a mile away, a single piece of meat in the middle of a wood doll is gonna stand out like KKK member in the million man parade


Again, why is Sasori bleeding?



> 3-Sasori can't fly!


Yes he can.



> 4-Less than a day to kill hundreds of extremly trained and dark arts amped ninjas single handedly is more than a feat sasori will ever show.
> He took less than an hour


Sasori took down a country



> 5-Oh now is plot induced stupidity.. How stupid was it when he admited himself that he had to use his extreme tricks to go against those two? I guess plot is not the only thing looking stupid


I'm starting to think you don't even know what you are talking about. When did he say that he had to use "Extreme Tricks". I want a scan saying that exact quote.



> 6- Again, it's a trick made up b yourslef, not sasori. You were caught using them, and exposed already, stop, please, while you still have pride to save..


Nope, Sasori can fly via propelling, Sasori can wrap Iron Sand around Wolverine, etc.


Sasori just dumps a huge iron block on Wolverine and he won't be able to lift himself up, so Sasori wins.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

No it doesnt... he would have to bring out the puppet first.. Sas is powerless with out his puppets...  Wolv would kill him even before he think he would need to bring him out.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> When was it stated that this could be won via ring out or knockout?


Knock out works too.



> No it doesnt... he would have to bring out the puppet first.. Sas is powerless with out his puppets... Wolv would kill him even before he think he would need to bring him out.


The fight isn't bloodlust, not to mention that Sasori can pull out the Sandaime in a couple seconds.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Whats the point of that picture?
> 
> 
> Again, why is Sasori bleeding?
> ...


that the scan of having his head being cut off with a Adam blade. 

Sas doesnt have to bleed..His freaking heart is in a jar.  the smell will leak out...  
 Sas took down a country.. Big woop wolv fought people who can take down the whole freaking planet.

Show me any reason why he would have the power to kill wolv.. Give me some ammount of proof.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> Sas doesnt have to bleed..His freaking heart is in a jar. the smell will leak out...
> Sas took down a country.. Big woop wolv fought people who can take down the whole freaking planet.


Where is this said? Look, I don't care who he fought unless he beat them ok.



> Show me any reason why he would have the power to kill wolv.. Give me some ammount of proof.


He can't kill him, only win via Knock out. Lotsa ways to do this, one of the ways is just to wrap Wolverine completely in Iron Sand and encase him in a huge huge Iron block, he won't be able to move and he will eventually go unconcious.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

lol no he wont... Wolv would fight out of it... 
It doesnt have to be said...  Wolv can track people down from miles and miles away...So smelling throw a little seal jar looking thing wouldnt be a problem.... 

This is getting no where..you havent proven any of the powers you have gave him.. It like saying oh with the iron sand..he can make huge dragon wings and fly away... LOL


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> lol no he wont... Wolv would fight out of it...
> It doesnt have to be said... Wolv can track people down from miles and miles away...So smelling throw a little seal jar looking thing wouldnt be a problem..


When is it said that the Seal emits a smell?



> This is getting no where..you havent proven any of the powers you have gave him.. It like saying oh with the iron sand..he can make huge dragon wings and fly away... LOL


Thats un reseanable, thats a horrible example. Sasori CAN do anything Gaara can because the Counsol said that Sandaime > Gaara, and Sandaime can use sand moves as well, so Sasori could do anything Gaara can. Not to mention that Sasori putting iron sand around Wolverine is not unreasonable anyway

You are gasping on straws..


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

scan where it says that he can do whatever gaara can do with sand.

Plus you by bring stuff out of your ass with out back up shows that you grasping at straws..Do you think it would be the first time someone tried to burry him or to cover him with metal or other type of crap....


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> scan where it says that he can do whatever gaara can do with sand.
> 
> Plus you by bring stuff out of your ass with out back up shows that you grasping at straws..Do you think it would be the first time someone tried to burry him or to cover him with metal or other type of crap....


Who else tried to bury him with metal. Sandaime and Gaara both can use sand, however, it is stated that Sandaime is stronger then Gaara. Not that it would matter.

Sasori can still float using Iron Blocks. And still cover him with Iron, there is no reason that he wouldn't be able too.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

Newton's third law of motion says he can't


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Newton's third law of motion says he can't


Too bad they don't apply in fiction.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Who else tried to bury him with metal. Sandaime and Gaara both can use sand, however, it is stated that Sandaime is stronger then Gaara. Not that it would matter.
> 
> Sasori can still float using Iron Blocks. And still cover him with Iron, there is no reason that he wouldn't be able too.


magneto off the top of the list..... 



Ok even if sandaime is stronger then gaara doesnt prove he can do the same feats..Not only that ...but just because the third has master his powers doesnt mean sas has...  There is no proof that says he has mastered those powers... 
Also if i remeber right..A freaking building has fell on top of him before..and that didnt kill him... 

also once again... Being blown up to your skeleton beat having a something fall on top of you... It might slow him down but wotn stop him... 


Show me proof that he can use the iron to fly....

SHOW ME A SCAN OF ANYTHING THAT YOU CLAIM HE CAN DO.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> magneto off the top of the list.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you so ignorant? You know that Sasori can make blocks move up in the air. All Sasori does is just get on the block while he is moving it. Simple.

I'm done with your ignorance.

Sasori wins. Thats that.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

you know, you're right even if kazekage by some unproved reason could use the metal sand to float, it dosen't mean sasori has the skills to make Kazekage's body do that
He might control the powers to _some _ extent, but he hasn't inherited the expierience, wich would explain why he can only do the most simple things in magnopathy

And fyi, pupeteers need to stay still while they are focusing
Sasori controling the pupet controling the sand controling him? no...
Sasori looses, and that's that


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Why are you so ignorant? You know that Sasori can make blocks move up in the air. All Sasori does is just get on the block while he is moving it. Simple.
> 
> I'm done with your ignorance.
> 
> Sasori wins. Thats that.


ok in the same point what would stop wolv from jumping those same blocks???????????? 

He can cut thro the iron if sas try to snap him..... 

what sad is that the only chance sas has of winning is one puppet..Once when the puppet is gone..sas is fucked....  Or hell sas might not even have a chance to use it..

Look at how he fights in the first place...  he stays behind his puppet covers.. till sakura broke it.. If wolv get that close he will keep clawing till he is fire wood. Which wouldnt take much ..seeing that sas is made of metal and leather...


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 30, 2007)

Logan >>> Poison .. adamantium >>> wood .. therefore wolverine >>> sasori.. GG


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> you know, you're right even if kazekage by some unproved reason could use the metal sand to float, it dosen't mean sasori has the skills to make Kazekage's body do that
> He might control the powers to _some _ extent, but he hasn't inherited the expierience, wich would explain why he can only do the most simple things in magnopathy
> 
> And fyi, pupeteers need to stay still while they are focusing
> ...


He's had the Kazekage puppet for over 20 years.... wow..



> And fyi, pupeteers need to stay still while they are focusing
> Sasori controling the pupet controling the sand controling him? no...


Who said that?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

Let's see, shino did I think, sakura did, chiobo did, kankuro did, and someone else has mentioned it too (maybe kakashi?)

He has the kazekage puppet, but how many times could he have used in combat?
and if he could have those skills, why wouldn't he use them against gaara himself? I mean, it would have owned him without making deidara loose an arm or give more than enough time to the Sand village to regroup


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> He's had the Kazekage puppet for over 20 years.... wow..
> 
> 
> Who said that?


lol just because he had him for 20 years doesnt mean he has mastered him... Look at kaks he had his sharigan for how long?? he barrly mastered ever moves yet.Because he is unable to deal with the stress of it... same thing can go with sas.. 

LOL all techniques take some amount of focuses .. You have to keep your chakra under control at all time... And i would think keeping that many objects going would take allot of of sas.. Sas doesnt have unlimited chakra remember???


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> lol just because he had him for 20 years doesnt mean he has mastered him... Look at kaks he had his sharigan for how long?? he barrly mastered ever moves yet.Because he is unable to deal with the stress of it... same thing can go with sas..


Barely mastered moves? He has freaking MS...




> LOL all techniques take some amount of focuses .. You have to keep your chakra under control at all time... And i would think keeping that many objects going would take allot of of sas.. Sas doesnt have unlimited chakra remember???


If Sasori can control 100 puppets, why wouldn't he be able to control more then one block of sand.. oh wait, he's already done that.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Barely mastered moves? He has freaking MS...
> 
> 
> 
> If Sasori can control 100 puppets, why wouldn't he be able to control more then one block of sand.. oh wait, he's already done that.


 Just because he has MS doesnt mean he has mastered the it...Also look he even says keeping the sharigan drains his chakra because his body isnt use to it..Same thing goes with sas...  Also if he mastered it along time ago why did itachi kick his ass there first time around... 

Odds are controling chakra strings isnt as draining of keeping tons of sand flying around town and keeping a puppet going....


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

> Just because he has MS doesnt mean he has mastered the it...Also look he even says keeping the sharigan drains his chakra because his body isnt use to it..Same thing goes with sas... Also if he mastered it along time ago why did itachi kick his ass there first time around...


Whats your "definition" of mastered. Aquiring the MS means you have virtually mastered sharingan. The MS only drains his body because he isn't a natural Uchiha, not because he hasn't "mastered" it.



> Odds are controling chakra strings isnt as draining of keeping tons of sand flying around town and keeping a puppet going....


You have no proof of this. I doubt Sasori is even using his own chakra anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

I remember gaara having to fall to his knees and focusing himself ALOT to keep himself floating with alot less sand then an iron block..

And all naruto ninjas (and living beeing while we're at it) spend chakra, to prove Sasori himself doesn't is on you.

Even if it clearly showis him using chakra strings


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> I remember gaara having to fall to his knees and focusing himself ALOT to keep himself floating with alot less sand then an iron block..


That was pre-skip.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Whats your "definition" of mastered. Aquiring the MS means you have virtually mastered sharingan. The MS only drains his body because he isn't a natural Uchiha, not because he hasn't "mastered" it.
> 
> 
> You have no proof of this. I doubt Sasori is even using his own chakra anyway.


Ok and..... the iron sand is a part of sas natural power?? Dont you think for the same fact that they both was taking from another person has the same problem??? 

 also about the speed thing... Wolv is able to run the same speed as wolfs... Which is arounf 25-35 mile per hour not to shabby is it???


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> That was pre-skip.


ok but point being... he still has problems with his eye... Which means if a jitsu is transplanted to another person have to have a toll on the body and chakra on the person who using it..Even if the guy is  a puppet....


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

I think this is going to end up being a tie, since Sasori cannot kill Wolverine, but Sasori will still be out of range. I've wasted to much time on this thread, so I'm going with a tie.

I concede with a tie.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

lol nope... Just because you think he is out of range doesnt end a fight...  you realize that sas cant win...Just admit it..He cant win...  Wolv has more training has more exp fighting...

This is what would happen..for some reason wolv is tracking sas...

he met him at the cave... 
Wolv ...Are you sas bub??
sas... yes...I am...
Wolv Ok bub let dances...
Sas let out his gas poison and traps... 
Wolv get hit.. maybe even hit the floor because of it... Stand up a 1 sec later...After sas turn his back thinking the poison has taken effected... 
Wolv sneaks up behind him jump on him and start to rip him up to shreads.  Sas is unable to do anything because he cant release his puppets...


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lol nope... Just because you think he is out of range doesnt end a fight...  you realize that sas cant win...Just admit it..He cant win...  Wolv has more training has more exp fighting...
> 
> This is what would happen..for some reason wolv is tracking sas...
> 
> ...


Whats Wolverine going to do when Sasori walks up to the top part of the cave and stands there?

I'm not going to bother aruging with you anymore. It'll either be a tie or Sasori wins, thats that.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

lol he can claim the side of the rock.......Its not that hard...  Wolv does know how to claim

Or even better he can slide off the side of the rock where he standing on and make him fall on his ass..


----------



## ChaochroX (Sep 30, 2007)

If a knockout would do then I'm pretty sure that Sasori could pull this off without too much hassle. Simply hit Logan with one of those big iron blocks on the head that'll put him out. Wouldn't kill him obviously but I'm certain it would knock him out. I mean he doesn't have the strength to hit them back the way Sakura was and he could only dodge so many before he'd take a good hit that puts him down.

If this is to the death then obviously Logan'll win as he's about as unkillable as any Naruto character is capable of. So yeah if it's too KO then Sasori if it's to death then Logan.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

iron wouldnt cause him to much problem.. The adam protects his brain from it..which keep him from being knocked out.. Plus WWH punchs is allot harder then a iron block... and wolv wasnt knocked out....
also wolv wouldnt pussy foot like naruto people does.. If he wants someone dead..they will be dead.


itch..Ill give you the tie..if you prove anything that you have stated that sas can do...


----------



## ChaochroX (Sep 30, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> iron wouldnt cause him to much problem.. The adam protects his brain from it..which keep him from being knocked out.. Plus WWH punchs is allot harder then a iron block... and wolv wasnt knocked out....
> also wolv wouldnt pussy foot like naruto people does.. If he wants someone dead..they will be dead.
> 
> 
> itch..Ill give you the tie..if you prove anything that you have stated that sas can do...



Apparently you don't know what being KO'd means. A KO is a minor concussion caused by the brain hitting against the skull as a result of heavy impact to the head. It wouldn't matter if his skull is adamantium vibranium or what ever if his brain hits against it he'll go out. It won't last as long because of his healing factor but he'll still go out. Also I don't know what to tell you about WWH hitting him and him remaining conscious because WWH certainly hits hard enough to put Logan down. I haven't read WWH X-Man yet but it must not have been a hit too then head or it was just PIS cause WWH has been fucking nuts so far.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

it took several full power hits of WWH to an unguarded head in a row to knock logan out for about a minute


----------



## Wesker (Sep 30, 2007)

^That feat is above anything that Sasori can do.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 30, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> it took several full power hits of WWH to an unguarded head in a row to knock logan out for about a minute



Alright, lock it up this one is done.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 30, 2007)

is this a serious thread? Wolverine has fought people way beyond Sasori's level.


----------



## ChaochroX (Sep 30, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> it took several full power hits of WWH to an unguarded head in a row to knock logan out for about a minute



Yeah thats fucking PIS. Less has put Logan down before... MUCH! less.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

PIS? maybe
Cannon? Defenitly


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

ChaochroX said:


> Yeah thats fucking PIS. Less has put Logan down before... MUCH! less.


lol like???

did wolv pass out when mag ripped out the metal of his bones??


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

no, but he almost died

and then his regen wen't skyrocket
cannot be stoped by ANYTHING shorter  than decapitation and placing his head away from his body, *forever*


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

lol I think that shows how much it takes to  make him pass out.... But oh well...

Well there is other ways to kill him..If someone is able to completely destroy every cell in his body with his adam bones...

Also even when he lost his bones after a while his healing power became stronger since he didnt have to spend allot of it to cure himself from the poison of adams.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

There are four elements in Marvel universe that cover all range of attacks
The phisical, the energetical, the mental, and the mistical
Phisical- There is no fisical force in Narutoverse that can break adamantium. Hell, Hulk stated that he cannot kill him, and there is no poison that can kill him either
Energy- I consider pure chakra (rasengan, kaiten, *chakra strings* to be in this area)
Sasori has no energy projection attacks, and magnetism is not nearly as powerfull and refined as necessary to afflict adamantium
Iron bullets and "end of the world" is nonfactor, iron rams are nothing compared to the hulk, they are at about... Sentinel level.
Also, nothing short of star snuffer can break adamantium either
Mental- Wolverine has class 9 psi shields. Emma Frost and Charles Xavier are class 10
you do the math
Not that it matters anyway. since sasori has no telepathic powers.
Magical- Sasori has no magic

There is no angle on wich he can win.
Game over

Sasori will get stabed in the heart previously smelt


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

didnt wolv serv a get out of my yard blast??


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

yes, and he took a long time before healing from hit


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

but still he was able to walk away from it... .... that something no one is able to do in narutovers.


----------



## ChaochroX (Sep 30, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> PIS? maybe
> Cannon? Defenitly



I guess. Well there has been some evidence of Logan's powers being related to his mental state so maybe he was really motivated or something. Any way if we're talking about that Wolverine then yeah he takes this. It would take a while though.


----------



## piccun? (Oct 1, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> There are four elements in Marvel universe that cover all range of attacks
> The phisical, the energetical, the mental, and the mistical
> Phisical- There is no fisical force in Narutoverse that can break adamantium. Hell, Hulk stated that he cannot kill him, and there is no poison that can kill him either
> Energy- I consider pure chakra (rasengan, kaiten, *chakra strings* to be in this area)
> ...





 if he manages to block him for a while, he could seal him in one of his scrolls. I don't think he would be able to escape from a different dimension without having ninja skills


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2007)

^yeah, made up powers don't work either,
For all we know, what sasori does is sumoning them from a wharehouse somewher in acapulco, and he probably needs to own them


----------

